# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  on-droga-ja-trudna-naša mala kćer... kako dalje?

## trudnica

Odmah na početku oprostite što će ovaj topić biti s brda s dola ali ja sam u tolikoj depersiji, tipkovnicu jedva da i vidim od suza koje teku niz lice i pitam se što uopće napisati?!
On 27 godina,radi, puši travu svaki dan po par puta,radi.
Ja 26 godina, radim ,trudna 5 mj. i nema snage za sutrašnji dan
Mi- u braku 2 godine, imamo kćer godinu i 3 mj., samo se svađamo, ja prigovaram radi pušenja jer stvarno ne mogu više,on mi prigovara kako ja od sebe radim žrtvu i kako  nigdje ne pustim
Zadnjih par dana mi ne razgovaramo,ja samo plaćem, prokrvarila sam i trebala sam u bolnici ostat ali ja sam došla kući radi djeteta jer mi je mala imala temparaturu, a moji ne mogu sada na godišnji da ju paze,opet ga nema doma, vjerovatno se negdje napušava i pije...
ja sama doma...
rekao je da malu ostavim kod svojih,ja glupača ostavila misleći da će doći da razgovramo u miru a njega nema...
Ne mogu više, trebali bi u nedjelju na more...
Ja sam već maloj spremila stvari...
 Moram mirovati, a ja peglam, pospremam dok se on napušava...
Da mi je netko rekao da ću si ovo dozvoliti rekla bi da je lud...
a ja...
dobro da pod ne ližem...
u braku sam se odrekla doslovno svega ( jučer mi je prigovarao kako pijem puno cedevite!!!),kako sam se udebljala...
ne znam zašto sam uopće s njim...
dobar mi je bio do sada...
 sada kao da je vrag ušao u njega...
a ja ne mogu više!!!
kako da razgovaram s njim???
rekla sam da ću otići, a on je rekao boli me ku...C
Zašto ga nemam snage ostaviti???
ja želim da moja djeca imaju tatu, ali ne ovakvog!!!

----------


## ana.m

Ja ne znam što da ti kažem, osim da dobro promisliš i budeš pametna!
Želim ti da skupiš svu snagu ovog svjeta i odlučiš najbolje za sebe  svoju dječicu...  :Heart:   :Love:  
I nemoj plakati, on nije toga vrijedan, samo štetiš sebi i nerođenoj bebici!

----------


## maria71

njemu  :Evil or Very Mad:  

tebi   :Heart:   i   :Idea:   da postupiš najbolje za sebe i svoje   :Saint:   :Saint:  

za sada toliko 

 :Love:

----------


## trudnica

ne mogu se smiriti... pijem normabele ...
kada vidim svoju kćer ja sam gotova ,a ona kao za vraga stalno zove tatu...
boli me njen pogled, nevinost i bezbrižnost...
Želim da bude sretna, ne želim da joj isšta nedostaje, želim da uspije....
Kako ću sama?
Moji će mi pomoći ...ali... to nije to...
 :Crying or Very sad:  
 :Crying or Very sad:  
 :Crying or Very sad:  
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sorciere

> Moji će mi pomoći ...ali... to nije to...


meni nitko nije pomogao. i to je bilo to.

----------


## mikka

prestani piti normabele i potrazi savjet psihologa. nije bitno sto on radi, nego sto ti radis.
ne mozes promijeniti nekog tko to ne zeli. 
moj savjet je da izbacis iz glave sto-bi-bilo-kad-bi-bilo, odi kod svojih i probaj si sloziti zivot bez njega, pa kasnije s odmakom vidi sta ces.

----------


## Moover

Da li ti je muž agresivan? Ako nije, zaprijeti mu policijom i Narkoticima, mora se pod hitno rješit ovisnosti....

----------


## lucky day

> Zašto ga nemam snage ostaviti???
> ja želim da moja djeca imaju tatu, ali ne ovakvog!!!


jedan savjet koji sam dobila u trenucima panike koji mi je bio i ostao dragocjen: 
KADA SI UZRUJANA NE DONOSI NIKAKVE ODLUKE, NI NE RAZMISLJAJ O NJIMA...
ti nista *ne moras* sada napraviti: niti ostaviti ga - niti ostati s njim...
tu odluku ostavi za sad malo po strani...
takve odluke se donose vrlo hladne glave...
imas pred sobom vremena koliko god ti treba...


imas gdje biti SADA, ovog trena? 
kcerkica nahranjena?
imas krevet u kojem ces nocas spavati?
hranu?
dises?

dises??

*ne moras biti niti jaka* - otpusti sve misli koje te napadaju... samo ih promatraj (sa sigurne udaljenosti) kao burno more kako divljaju i pokusavaju te uvuci u svoj tok a ti ih ne slijedis niti ne sudjelujes u njima nego ih samo promatras iz mirnog mjesta udaha i izdaha kako dolaze i odlaze, kao da nisu tvoje... 


tvoja djeca ce uvijek imati oca - zivjela ti s njim ili ne...

ali najvaznije: imati ce tebe i ti ces imati njih!  :Heart:

----------


## Slavica

Nije ti lako, ali ja iskreno to ne bi mogla trpjeti.   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Teica

Lucky day ti je stvarno tako dobro i lijepo napisala:*ne moraš ništa*  :Smile:  

Jel ti lakše sad kad si se isplakala?

Mikka ti je napisala da potražiš savjet psihologa - i potpuno se slažem!

Mi ovdje smo podrška, a sa stručnom osobom ćeš to "proraditi".
I jedno i drugo je važno - i terapija i podrška sa strane!

Nemoj se, pliz, još mučiti s pitanjima tipa:"Zašto ga ne mogu ostaviti?" (to mi ima jaki ton samokritike u smislu: slaba sam i sl. sr***)
Meni je potpuno jasno i normalno da ga ne možeš samo tako ostaviti! Imate malo dijete, gotovo bebu, a drugu bebicu u trbuhu i iz razloga koje ti sigurno znaš, ti svog muža voliš.  Bez obzira na njegova "travarenja" - naravno da to ne voliš.
Ali, ono zbog čega ste i počeli biti zajedno- to voliš.

*Molim te, porazgovaraj s psihologom ili psihijatrom!*

Iz iskustva ti kažem, ne iz neke svoje velike pameti, otvorit će ti se drugi pogled, na cijelu situaciju.


*Imaš veeeeeliku pusu od mene *

----------


## Audrey

Osim što je ovisnost, droga dovodi do nasilja, a i košta. Danas možda on tebe ne tuče i ne otkida djeci i tebi od usta (mada ono s cedevitom..  :Evil or Very Mad:   ), ali sutra? A iza trave doći će nešto drugo - opasnije, skuplje... Oni koji se riješe ovisnosti, često puta to naprave tek kad dođu do dna - želiš li ti sebe i svoju djecu voditi do tog dna s njim?
Ono 'zajedno u dobru i zlu' vrijedi ako vam je obojima dobro i ako zlo niste jedno drugom uzrokovali. Batali ljubav, spašavaj glavu.

----------


## trudnica

noćas sam zaspala u 3...jedva jedvice...
uvijek sam bila razumna, uvijek slušla pamet ( jedino srce kada sam ostlaa trudna s njim i udala se)... i sada pokušavam razmišljati o toj situaciji kao da to nije moj život... i ne ide... previše je tu hormona i tuge da bi se iskobeljala iz vlastite kože...
odlučila sam da neću ništa poduzimati.... ići ću svojim poslom... sutra putujemo na more tako da ću oko toga imati posla..
kada se vratim s mora ,vidjeti ću...
ako s ena moru bude ponašao kao doma ja dajem petama vjetra...
saami je lakše...
Teško je kada vi nemate kome reći da vam se muž drogira...
Ne vrijedi prijetiti policijom, njemu ne vrijede nikakve prijetnje...tako da to ne mogu iskoristiti...
a sto se tičče psihologa, ići ću čim dođem s mora...
Najviše me je strah da se nešto ne dogodi našoj maloj bebi u buši od toliko živciranja i nejela...
I ono najtužnije....volim ga kao što sam ga voljela prvog dana....
Curke ..bok!!!
idem kupiti badić   :Wink:  
ako nađem uopće broj   :Laughing:  
pusa svima i hvala lakše je kada nemaš u glavi samo svojem crne misli   :Heart:

----------


## koalica

> Najviše me je strah da se nešto ne dogodi našoj maloj bebi u buši od toliko živciranja i nejela...


Mislim da si ovdje samoj sebi odgovorila što ti je u ovom trenutku najbitnije i kojim problemom se prvo moraš pozabaviti. Beba ti je prioritet, probaj se opustiti kao što ti je lucky day rekla i prisili se da jedeš. Uživaj u kćerkici. Probaj, potrudi se   :Kiss:

----------


## trudnica

evo me s dobrim vijestima...
obavili smo razgovor...
da ne duljim....
rekao je da je poludio kada sam rekla da ću ga ostaviti...
da je to preddrastična mjera   :Laughing:  
ok... dubok udah... i ja kao iz topa: ja to stvarno mislim!
on da zna i da ga je to najviše strah...
opet je onaj stari dobri muž.... onaj kojeg volim i onaj za kojeg sam se udala...
curke VELIKA PUSA...
misliti ću na vas dok se kupam...
uživajte!!!

----------


## lucky day

> trudnica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Najviše me je strah da se nešto ne dogodi našoj maloj bebi u buši od toliko živciranja i nejela...
> 
> 
> Mislim da si ovdje samoj sebi odgovorila što ti je u ovom trenutku najbitnije i kojim problemom se prvo moraš pozabaviti.


misli se cesto vrte u krug s tendencijom da potvrde same sebe...
zato je dobro naprviti distancu kako najbolje znas i umijes kad vidis da su te 'scepale'...

jos jedna stvar koja mi je bila super dosla kad m je bilo najteze: ZIVI DAN PO DAN!
meni je tada cak i to bilo pre tesko pa sam zivjela gotovo doslovce SAT PO SAT! 
kad mi misli odu dalje, naprimjer - 'kako ce mi biti navecer kad mi ponestane snage?' - vratim ih na 'sto cu skuhati za slijedeci obrok?'

i znas sta?
cudila sam se sama sebi koliko pribranosti sam imala....

dakle formula mi je bila (ma jos uvijek je, ali vec dugo vremena nisam imala napad panike):
1.kad je panika - mislim na disanje, ne slijedim misli UOPCE
2.kad je 'samo' uzasno tesko - mislim na vrijeme koje je direktno izpred mene - u minutama
3.kad je tesko - na aktivnosti slijedecih pol sata- sat
4. kad je 'samo' bezveze - mislim na pol pol dana - dan, obicno opalim kakvo ciscenje po stanu, prvo cega se dohvatim a ne po vaznosti samog posla...
5. kad je bolje - napisem listu svih malih stvari oko mene na kojima sam zahvalna
6.kad je super - razmisljam o planovima za zivot... ili samo uzivam u tim trenucima...

a kad malo bolje razmislis - zivot ni nije puno drugaciji... u konacnici svi mi zivimo dan za danom...

drzi se, trudnice...
vjeruj mi, imas puuuno vise snage u sebi i oko sebe nego sto ti se sada cini...
(iako, tvoj poslijednji post pokazuje da ti to vec dobro znas   :Love: )

----------


## sorciere

> evo me s dobrim vijestima...
> obavili smo razgovor...
> 
> opet je onaj stari dobri muž.... onaj kojeg volim i onaj za kojeg sam se udala...


jedan razgovor? i sve je dobro?

hm... meni nešto ne štima...

----------


## Slavica

I vise ne drma po travi?
Meni se cini da si malo zbunjena, time ne mislim nista lose, ali kako odjednom moze biti OK? Uz sve kaj si u prvom postu napisala i sada ovo, fakat nesto ne stima i meni je zalosno ako sama sebi ne zelis pomoci, a time i svojoj djeci, jer situacija ocito nije normalna.
Iskreno ti zelim da je sve OK, ali nekako ne vjerujem u to.

----------


## Dolisa

trudnice, saljem ti   :Love:  i   :Kiss:  
Ali jedan razgovor i sve ok, pogotovo to s travom   :No:

----------


## mikka

ako se hoce, moze se biti dobar roditelj i pusiti travu. jedno ne iskljucuje drugo, ponavljam, ako se hoce. znam divne roditelje koji puse travu ponekad, nije to sad ne znam kaj.. 
trudnice, draga, samo ti mozes odluciti kako ce ti biti u zivotu. ja ti zelim srecu.

----------


## upornamama

*trudnice*, malo mi je cijela prica  :/ , ali dobro...
Samo ne znam koliko ti je pametno ici na more ako si prokrvarila i moras mirovati?

----------


## fritulica1

> ako se hoće, može se biti dobar roditelj i pušiti travu.


Smatram da roditeljstvo i duvanje ne idu zajedno. 
Trudnice, nadam se da nećeš upasti u zamku i zavrtiti se u začaranom krugu. Znam curu čiji je dečko ovisnik o travi (on kaže samo o travi), a ona ga već godinama pokušava ostaviti, ne ide, jer - ona je ovisnica o njemu.  :/  Daj određeno vrijeme svom mužu da pravilno postavi prioritete u životu, a za to vrijeme ti odvoji iluziju od realnosti. Neka život bude lijep kad skineš ružičaste naočale, no ukoliko takav i ne bude, rješenje UVIJEK postoji. Sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## Loryblue

> trudnica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> evo me s dobrim vijestima...
> obavili smo razgovor...
> 
> opet je onaj stari dobri muž.... onaj kojeg volim i onaj za kojeg sam se udala...
> 
> 
> ...


ni meni :? 

muž ti je očito jako dobar glumac.
želim ti puno sreće sa takvim mužem, ali nekako mi se čini da ćeš se dobro opeć (daj bože da griješim).

----------


## **mial**

Draga trudnice!
u potpunosti te razumijem i ja sam imala vezu sličnu tvom braku nisam imala snage ga ostaviti bila sam ovisnica o njemu, nakon 7 g pukla i uspjela u životu sad imam dvoje prekrasne djece i divnog muža koji me iskreno voli i to pokazuje a ne govori. hoću ti reći kad imaš djecu sebe nemožeš staviti na prvo mjesto već njih. dakle *ti moraš* biti zdrava i bistra u glavi da svoje   :Saint:   izvedeš na pravi put. razmisli da li ti on može pomoći u tome? uživaj na moru, opusti se i ne brini i kad budete najbolje volje sretni i smireni sjednite i razgovarajte iskreno i bez predbacivanja i okrivljavanja o budučnosti zbog djece. ako idete zajedno super ali moraš pokazati da misliš ozbiljno i da nema povratka, a ako ćeš biti sama bez brige imat ćeš snage i za to, a bit ćeš i smirenija i posvečenija djeci. bez brige oni neće izgubiti oca ako niste zajedno možda će tad biti i bolji roditelj. ja sam s mojim ocem živjela 18 g pa ga nisam imala. sretno i samo hrabro  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## lucky day

> Trudnice, nadam se da nećeš upasti u zamku i zavrtiti se u začaranom krugu. Znam curu čiji je dečko ovisnik o travi (on kaže samo o travi), a ona ga već godinama pokušava ostaviti, ne ide, jer - ona je ovisnica o njemu.  :/


da, to se naziva *suovisnoscu* i psihicki je jednako opasno i razarajuce kao i sama ovisnost... iako druga, suovisna, osoba mozda NIKAD NIJE NI PROBALA supstancu o kojoj jos je partner/clan obitelji/bliski prijatelj ovisan a kamoli da ju aktivno koristi sam(a)... 

zato mnoga djeca koja poticu iz takvih obitelji, u kojima se zivi po tim ovisnickim obrascima, cesto i sama tako zavrsavaju - bilo kao ovisnici bilo kao njihovi partneri... ili oboje...

dobra vijest je da se zacarani krug MOZE prekinuti...
prekid s partnerom ga nuzno ne prekida - jer se vrlo lako nadje slicnog ili jos goreg partnera... 
no isto tako, ostajanje s takvim partnerom cini proces tezim ali ne nuzno i nemogucim...
trudnice, ako ne zelis ili mislis da ne mozes to uciniti, cak niti probati - prenosis taj zadatak dalje... 
znas i sama kome...

zelim ti sve najbolje, tebi i tvom muzu...
ovaj problem vas moze jos vise osnaziti - a ti gledaj da osnazi TEBE...   :Heart:

----------


## mona

trudnice,
ja sam imala sličan problem i zavaravala sam se godinama  :Sad:  
vjerovala sam mu da će sve biti drugačije ,da bez mene i djece ne može ali ljudi se ne mijenjaju  :Crying or Very sad:  
ja sam sada solo s dvoje djece
curička mi ima samo 7 mj i od kada smo sami ja sam se preporodila
smirenija sam i sretnija
nije lako 
zapravo jako je teško ali nama je sada bolje
nadam se da će te uspijeti zajedno ali ako nećete nemoj se bojati 
djeca daju snage za sve
i priviknu se na sve

----------


## white_musk

> meni nitko nije pomogao. i to je bilo to.


najbolja rečenica topica 8)

----------


## Josipova_mama

slažem se.
prolazila sam, draga trudnice, istu priču godinu dana s malo jačom drogom u pitanju. ostala sama s dvoje djece kad sam zaključila da niti oni a niti ja ne zaslužujem stalno laganje i krađe i muljanja.
a kleo mi se u nebesa da će se promijeniti kada sam priprijetila da ćemo se rastat. jel nije vjerovao da ja to mogu.
ali mogla sam - bogu hvala. 
i on se nije promijenio.
drži se trudnice, nije kraj svijeta biti bez muškarca. iovako ionako sve žene rade same. samo manje problema   :Wink:  
šalamala
daj bože da se tvoj sredi nakon jednog razgovora.   :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

lucky day, jako lijepo objašnjeno!   :Kiss:

----------


## tonka76

Vidim da su svi tu nevjerni Tome, ali mislim da treba muzu dati sansu ako to zeli. Puno je toga u igri. I put od tisuce milja pocinje jednim malim korakom. Mozda ga ipak ovaj razgovor malo promjeni, pa ako nista drugo da saslusa svoju dragu kad joj je tesko. A nesto sam i dobro procitala od J. Juula da smo sami odgovorni za svoje odnose s drugima. Treba jasno reci sto zelimo, bez tetosenja, uvijanja i sl. I puno razgovora.

Puno srece, i sto je najvaznije ljubavi i pazi bebicu i dobro jedi.

----------


## ronin

Draga moja oprosti na grubosti ali takva ti ništarija u životu ne treba.

----------


## div

Već su svi tu rekli što mislim i ja jedino ti želim pamet u glavu i čuvaj svoje  :Saint:   :Saint:  

______________

D 1998.
I 2007.

----------


## ZO

čuvaj svoje   :Saint:   :Heart:  i želim ti sreću s TM, nadam se da će sve biti u redu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

baš mi je žao da prolaziš kroz takve probleme, a trudna si...   :Sad:  
drži se!   :Love:  nemam ti niš pametno za reći... samo ti želim da sve bude u redu... 
*lucky day*,  :Naklon:

----------


## mama courage

> Smatram da roditeljstvo i duvanje ne idu zajedno. 
> Trudnice, nadam se da nećeš upasti u zamku i zavrtiti se u začaranom krugu. Znam curu čiji je dečko ovisnik o travi (on kaže samo o travi), a ona ga već godinama pokušava ostaviti, ne ide, jer - ona je ovisnica o njemu.  :/


a pusenje (cigarete) i roditeljstvo ? oni koji puse nisu ovisnici ? 


i meni u ovoj cijeloj prici sve nesto ne stima...

----------


## Luna Rocco

> fritulica1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Smatram da roditeljstvo i duvanje ne idu zajedno. 
> Trudnice, nadam se da nećeš upasti u zamku i zavrtiti se u začaranom krugu. Znam curu čiji je dečko ovisnik o travi (on kaže samo o travi), a ona ga već godinama pokušava ostaviti, ne ide, jer - ona je ovisnica o njemu.  :/
> 
> 
> a pusenje (cigarete) i roditeljstvo ? oni koji puse nisu ovisnici ?


MC, zlato moje.  :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

> MC, zlato moje.


 :Laughing:  znala sam ja na kojoj temi cemo se nas dvije opet suglasiti  :Laughing:

----------


## malena beba

trudnice neznan sto bi ti rekla. nadam se da cete sve to rijesit, samo se nemoj zivcirat, misli na tu malu bebu pod svojim srcem. i ako se nastavi ovako ponasat (nadam se da nece) - isti cas se daj petama vjetra!! ne misli kako ces i sta ces, sve ce nekako doc na svoje (uvjek bude tako) - neka ti najvaznije budu te tvoje dvije srecice, nemoj ni na sebe mislit (na ljubav prema njemu) 

javi se kad se vratis s mora...

----------


## alanovamama

Nadam se da će sve biti u najboljem redu, mada čisto sumnjam da jedan razgovor može promijeniti sve, nemam iskustva s ovisnicima, ali nekako mi se ne čini da se sve može riješiti samo od sebe bez stručne pomoći. Svakako je dobro to što je on počeo razmišljati na drugi način. Drži se i misli šta je najbolje za tebe i tvoju dječicu.

----------


## Aphro

draga trudnice,

zao mi je sto prozivljavas to sto prozivljavas i to trudna. Trebala bi uzivati, a ne ovako. Dio tvoje depresije je sigurno povezan sa hormonima, i mozda ipak nije sve tako crno kako ti to sada vidis.. Mislim da nije problem u pusenju trave, ako covjek ostale obaveze izvrsava korektno. Problem je kada zivis sa nekim tko ocito pokazuje totalni manjak postovanja prema tebi. Zivjeti sa nekim tko te ne postuje i omalovazava je gore od svake droge. Razgovaraj s njim u tom smjeru; da nije problem u travi, vec u tome kako se on odnosi prema tebi. Ako te i dalje optuzuje ( da pijes previse cedevite  ili da si se udebljala npr. ) ostavi ga i nemoj se ni okrenuti. Nitko ne zasluzuje takvu osobu, ni ti ni tvoja djeca.

----------


## ronin

Ovisnici često obećavaju brda i doline,brzi su na riječima,no od toga počesto ne bude ništa.

Želim ti sreću,no istovremeno imaj širom otvorene oči.
Čudim se da si se u takvoj situaciji odlučila na drugo dijete(mislim naravno da te ne osuđujem samo mislim da je riskantno!) :/

----------


## Zorka

žene sa foruma!!!!
vi ste zakon!!!! obožavam vas. 

a da je priča malo   :Rolling Eyes:  .... je i to je to... 

a sorci..... super si.

----------


## ronin

> o sada vidis.. Mislim da nije problem u pusenju trave, ako covjek ostale obaveze izvrsava korektno.


Draga oprosti ali ne mogu probaviti ovu rečenicu!
Mislim,slažem se s onim što si poslije napisala,ali naprosto* ne možeš* imati doma malo dijete i trudnicu i duvat svaki dan!Ne možeš!

----------


## krumpiric

E,i ja potpisujem MC.
Zašto svi pravdaju pušače,a duvaše ne?
Mislim,vjerujem da niko ne duva pred djetetom,al da pušeeeeeeee....riga mi se.
NEgo,ne pravdam dotičnog gospodina koji je vječno naduvan i zanemaruje svoju obitelj,al stvarno...
koja je razlika?
ŠTa te trava malo više smanta?
ŠTa ovo nije Nizozemska.
I jedno i drugo radit pred djetetom.BLJAK.
AKo neko odvede dijete u babe 3 dana i odluči se naduvat.,nek duva.
Poštenije od pušenja cigareta s djetetom u krilu.

ps.ne radim ni jedno ni drugo.  :Grin:  Samo ne kontam zašto pušače svi ovde vječno pravdaju da se _ne mogu othrvat_ a ostale ovisnike pljuju.
I ovi prvi ugrožavaju svoju djecu.

----------


## mama courage

dok se ona brcka u moru, savjeti i dalje dolaze... cemu i kome to ?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  citam njene postove i vidim da sto god da se dogodilo - najbitniji je odlazak na more. nije bitna ni svadja, ni krvarenje - bitno je da se badic kupi.  :/

----------


## sorciere

> dok se ona brcka u moru, savjeti i dalje dolaze... cemu i kome to ?    citam njene postove i vidim da sto god da se dogodilo - najbitniji je odlazak na more. nije bitna ni svadja, ni krvarenje - bitno je da se badic kupi.  :/


volim kad ti napišeš moje misli...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Joj sori, ali mislim da pretjeruješ krumpiriću   :Smile:   Lake droge jesu "lake", ali su ipak droge i baš se i ne mogu uspoređivati s cigaretama. Roditelj koji puši cigarete, ako je baš toliko neodgovoran da to radi u istoj prostoriji gdje mu je dijete ili čak s djetetom u krilu, ugrožava i sebe i dijete u zdravstvenom pogledu. Roditelj koji konzumira lake droge nije u stanju uopće brinuti o djetetu. To je kao da usporediš stanje svijesti osobe koja je popušila cigaretu sa stanjem svijesti osobe koja je popila recimo 4 litre pive. Kome bi radije prepustila svoje dijete na čuvanje?

----------


## ronin

da,baš te isto omami cigareta i marihuana.... :/ 

a što se savjeta/stavova  tiče,stigne ih pročitati i kad se vrati...bojim se da će problem i dalje biti prisutan.  :Sad:

----------


## Drimm

Možda su išli u Kaštela ili na Vis, Hvar. Tamo su dobre plantaže (piše u Crnoj kronici) pa sirota trudnica ne skuži da su došli po novu pošiljku. :shock:   :Razz:  
Meni je cijela priča   :Mad:  .

----------


## krumpiric

naravno da ne,ni jednom ni drugom.
Nije u tome poanta onog što ja želim reč.
Nego znam ljude koji zapale joint kad su djeca daleko,isto kao što netko popije vani pivu??
nije da ne vidim u tome ništa loše,vidim i da padam s marsa i da ne znam da je to droga.
al smatram da je "poštenije" nego pušit cigarete pred djecom.

Zanima me,čisto onako,zašto se cigarete inače tolko pravdaju ovisnošću tako jednostavno,a druge se ovisnosti osuđuju još jednostavnije?
To mi nije jasno.
Valjda sam sada jasna :? 


Nego....i meni je zanimljiv ovaj slijed misli postavljačice topika...

----------


## ronin

Meni recimo ne pada na pamet opravdavati pušenje cigareta,sama sam nepušač.Kod mene u stanu nema pušenja.MM puši,na balkonu i bila bih najsretnija da prestane.

I jedno i drugo i treće je zlo,no ipak mislim da se cigareta ne može usporediti sa jointom upravo po razini omamljenosti koju ovaj potonji izaziva.Ne bih ih ja trpala u isti koš.

prije nekoliko godina,još dok smo MM i ja hodali,iz zafrkancije smo zapalili joint.Bilo mi je prvi i zadnji put.Užasno sam se osjećala i doslovce nisam znala tko mi glavu nosi....i sad da probam zamisliti da takva budem blizu  djece....brrrr

----------


## upornamama

> dok se ona brcka u moru, savjeti i dalje dolaze... cemu i kome to ?    citam njene postove i vidim da sto god da se dogodilo - najbitniji je odlazak na more. nije bitna ni svadja, ni krvarenje - bitno je da se badic kupi.  :/


mc, k'o prstom u .....

----------


## Betty

> Zanima me,čisto onako,zašto se cigarete inače tolko pravdaju ovisnošću tako jednostavno,a druge se ovisnosti osuđuju još jednostavnije?
> To mi nije jasno.
> Valjda sam sada jasna :? 
> 
> 
> Nego....i meni je zanimljiv ovaj slijed misli postavljačice topika...


Pa evo ja da odgovorim pusac cigarete nije toliki problem drustvu i drzavi kao npr. pusac marihuane ili nekih tezih droga . Nikotin stvara ovisnost ali posljedice na mozak , jetru i ostale organe su daleko manje nego posljedice kod pusenja marihuane . 
Pusac cigarete se za vrijeme pusenja ponasa normalno kao i uvijek . Jedino sto ga veze za cigarete je vise navika nego neka fizioloska  zavisnost . 
Pusac marihuane za vrijeme djelovanja marihuane u organizmu ne ponasa se normalno . Gubi pojam o orjentaciji ( moze da ide u krug a da misli da hoda pravo ) vremenu ( pocne recenicu pa zastane i nakon 2 sata zavrsi recenicu za koju misli da ju je poceo prije par sekundi )
Kod duze upotrebe marihuane mozak jednostavno otupi , a najcesce se prelazi na teze droge , sto zbog osjecaja da se mozes skinuti kad hoces , sto zbog drustva u kojem se krece pusac marihuane .

Mislim da je ocigledna razlika medju ovisnicima od pusenja cigareta i ovisnika od marihuane , zbog cega se ipak marihuana ni u kojem slucaju ne opravdava osim kod oboljelih od raka .

----------


## Aphro

skrenulo je totalno sa teme ovo sa ovisnostima, sta je gore; cigreta, trava, bla bla. Sve je jednako stetno, a jedina razlika je u brzini kojom ta steta nastaje. I dalje mislim da pusenje trave samo po sebi nije problem., gore je nepostovanje ( kako je netko rekao; on pusi vani, a kuci ima trudnu zenu i dijete koji ga trebaju.,) za to nema isprike.

ali sve nekako kontam da je trudnica to ipak malo u afektu rekla, i da je dobrim dijelom krivo to sto je pod hormonima.. znam da se meni u trudnoci sve cinilo katastrofalno i strasno, cak sam se nekoliko puta pakirala i napustala svog muza .. kada se toga sada sjetim umrem od smjeha   :Laughing:  

mozda je tako i ovo njeno.. cim je poslje tako lako krenula u kupnju badica i na more  :Wink:

----------


## mama courage

> pusac cigarete nije toliki problem drustvu i drzavi


koliko bolesti je uzrokovano _konzumiranjem_ nikotina ? i koliko takvih bolesti opterecuju zdravstveni sustav jedne drzave. koliko ljudi godisnje umre od bolesti izazvanih pusenjem? u hr je to negdje oko jedanaest tisuca ljudi. 

i nije ni bitno dok drzava ubire porez   :Grin:  




> marihuane ili nekih tezih droga


pa nije marihuana isto sto i heroin.  :? 




> Pusac cigarete se za vrijeme pusenja ponasa normalno kao i uvijek .


da, koliko se ovisnik normalno moze ponasati. 




> Pusac marihuane za vrijeme djelovanja marihuane u organizmu ne ponasa se normalno . Gubi pojam o orjentaciji ( moze da ide u krug a da misli da hoda pravo ) vremenu ( pocne recenicu pa zastane i nakon 2 sata zavrsi recenicu za koju misli da ju je poceo prije par sekundi )


 :? bogte, kakva je to ubitacna kombinacija trave   :Laughing:  

inace, i onaj koji konzumira recimo legalnu drogu alkohol moze da gubi orijentaciju, da ima black-outs, povraca i sl, a moze i mirno sjediti i uzivati u casici dobrog vina. 




> Jedino sto ga veze za cigarete je vise navika nego neka fizioloska zavisnost


nije tocno. nikotin izaziva psihicku I fizicku ovisnost.




> a najcesce se prelazi na teze droge


nije tocno. najcesca _droga_ s kojom se (uglavnom) mladi covjek susrece je ili cigarete ili alkohol. a u velikoj vecini slucajeva je marihuana posljednja... hocu reci, alkohol i cigarete nisu manji problem naspram marihuani, samo zato sto su legalni. 

a s druge strane - legalizacijom droge bi se upravo prekinula ta spona, tj. vise ne bi odlazilo kupiti travu kod onog dilera koji ti stalno pokusava prodati i tezu drogu. 




> Mislim da je ocigledna razlika medju ovisnicima od pusenja cigareta i ovisnika od marihuane,


ako cemo upravo o tome sto sam ja kvotirala - o OVISNOSTI, onda i nema razlike. ovisni su i jedni i drugi, isti tj. jako, jako slicnim intenzitetom. 

mene bi samo zanimalo koliki je postotak ovisnika medju konzumentima kanabisa, a koliki medju onima koji puse.  




> zbog cega se ipak marihuana ni u kojem slucaju ne opravdava osim kod oboljelih od raka .


a u kojem slucaju se nikotin opravdava ?

....

malo cavrljanja cisto dok se trudnica ne vrati s odmora  :Raspa:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Nikotin stvara ovisnost ali posljedice na mozak , jetru i ostale organe su daleko manje nego posljedice kod pusenja marihuane .


Apsolutno netočna informacija! Učinak nikotina daleko je razorniji po organizam. Da ne pričamo o pasivnom pušenju na koje je primorana okolina pušača...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lavache

ja ne razumijem jednu ''sitnicu''...
većina vas je reagirala u stilu ''bježi glavom bez obzira'' i to - moja je pretpostavka, samo zato što se čovjek prepušava?

nekako mislim da čovjek ima problem od kojeg bježi. jednako kao i da popije 3 - 5 pivi on zapali nekoliko jointova dnevno. i nemojte sad bacat usporedbe što je štetnije ili nije, to me ne zanima. bitna je reakcija čovjeka koji očito ima neki problem druge vrste, a ne ovisnost.
i sad vi ženi koja je rekla ''da'' i samim tim se obvezala na '' u dobru i u *zlu*'' i koju btw pucaju hormoni da pobere djecu i ode?

meni je to strašno. iz nekoliko razloga:
1. trpate marihuanu u isti koš sa teškim drogama. samim tim etiketirate čovjeka kao ''ništkorist'' i sl. umjesto da joj preporučite da zajedno negdje potraže pomoć...

2. etiketirate. i to nije prvi puta. stvari nisu crno - bijele. onaj tko popuši jedan joint tjedno nije nužno i loš roditelj. i ne razlikuje se bitno od onog ko dnevno popije pivu. čak bi mi ovo drugo djelovalo gore... da se razumijemo - ja ne podržavam konzumiranje droga, ne pljugam, ali ipak mislim da bi bila sretnija da md popuši jednom ili dva puta tjedno joint nego da popije par viskija, štoka, pelina i sl. žestica koje su u našem društvu općeprihvaćene.

3. bilo bi zgodno kada bi barem iskopali točne informacije ako već idete o nečem pisati. 

btw, ove stvarčice kojima plaše djecu po školama (da se razumijemo - s punim pravom, ipak su to droge) da se sa trave prelazi na iglu su gluposti.
ako čovjek sa preko 30 godina nije prešao na težu drogu, šanse da se to desi su zaista male.
netko je ovdje spominjao i agresiju: napušen čovjek gotovo nikada nije agresivan. nije to kokain, a ne izaziva ni takvu želju da bi potaknula agresivno ponašanje kao kod heroina. dapače, prije će vas izmlatiti pijani muž...

uglavnom, makar ovo sad izgleda kao da sam pro marihuana, ja vas samo molim - prvo sagledajte činjenice, usporedite sa onim sa čim možete - a kod nas su to legalne (s)tvari i onda kamenujte onog o kom zapravo znate vrlo malo. jer znate samo jednu stranu priče. i to nastalu iz afekta.

trudnice - nadam se da vam je prvi razgovor bio dobar početak novog i sretnog razdoblja!

----------


## meri78

> Užasno sam se osjećala i doslovce nisam znala tko mi glavu nosi....i sad da probam zamisliti da takva budem blizu  djece....brrrr


ne djeluje trava na svakog tako   :Wink:  

u uopće ne razumijem o kakvoj vi ovisnosti pričate pa o travi se ne može postati ovisan. to ja tvrdim iz vlastitog iskustva, eto godinama prije nego sam ostala trudna sam duvala sve u 16, recimo kao ovaj lik, i normalno sam završila faks i normalno sam radila i sve ostalo. kada sam ostala trudna, čim sam ugledala + na testu PRESTALA sam duvati i nisam imala nikakvih apstinencijskih kriza niti ništa. NEMA ovisnosti o travi.

a da roditeljstvo i duvanje ne idu zajedno, ma daj molim te, pa onda neide ni pivica kad djeca zaspu, ja ZNAM da ću kada prestanem dojiti, navečer kada mi mala zaspi tu i tamo zapaliti i nitko mi nemože reći da ću zbog toga biti lošija majka od drugih

----------


## sorciere

> ja ZNAM da ću kada prestanem dojiti, navečer kada mi mala zaspi tu i tamo zapaliti i nitko mi nemože reći da ću zbog toga biti lošija majka od drugih


 :shock: 

jel ovo u skladu s pravilima foruma??????????????????????

----------


## Ivana1976

> Ovisnici često obećavaju brda i doline,brzi su na riječima,no od toga počesto ne bude ništa.
> 
> Želim ti sreću,no istovremeno imaj širom otvorene oči.
> Čudim se da si se u takvoj situaciji odlučila na drugo dijete(mislim naravno da te ne osuđujem samo mislim da je riskantno!) :
> 
> 
> Potpisujem! Deset godina su ovisnici što težih što lakših droga dolazili u ljekarnu u kojoj sam radila.Naslušala sam se svakakvih priča i nagledala svega i vjeruj mi ne znam što da kažem ,a da ne budem gruba.Svaki oblik ovisnosti uništava mozak (umrtvljuje ga) a s tim i normalno rasuđivanje.Najčešće ovisnik obeća sve što želiš čuti ,ali od toga u konačnici ne bude ništa.Svaka čast majkama koje su zaključile takav način života i krenule samostalno s svojom dječicom u novi život.
> Želim ti svu sreću i pokušaj s M potražiti stručnu pomoć jer jedino tako vaš brak ima nekakvu šansu.[/code]


[/u]

----------


## ronin

Pa o tome se i radi!!!
Ti si prestala duvati čim si ugledala + na testu a gospodin,ako uzmemo u obzir da je sve navedeno uopće istinito,puši travu svaki dan!

To je neodgovorno i mislim da takva osoba ne može skrbiti o djetetu.

Samo toliko.Inače,baš me briga.Punoljetan je,trebao bi znati što radi.

----------


## meri78

> Pa o tome se i radi!!!
> Ti si prestala duvati čim si ugledala + na testu a gospodin,ako uzmemo u obzir da je sve navedeno uopće istinito,puši travu svaki dan!


dobro on nije prestao, ali nije on taj koji svojim duvanjem šteti direktno dijetetu koje nosi. uostalom mislim da su u cijeloj priči problemi veći od njegovog pljuganja trave. a osim toga čisto sumnjam da je pljugat počeo tek kada se oženio pa je dotična znala kakav je i dali je to smeta.

----------


## ronin

meri78 imam jedno pitanje za tebe

rekla si...kad prestaneš dojiti.
A kad ti se dijete po noći probudi iz tko zna kojeg razloga i zazove te...što ćeš ti napraviti?Uzet ga napušena u ruke?Jel to odgovorno?

Ako ćeš ga u tom stanju uopće čut. :/

----------


## lavache

joj, pa nije baš da se ljudi u ''poznijim''   :Grin:   godinama napušavaju tak da ne znaju za sebe i da ne mogu normalno funkcionirati.
a pogotovo da ne čuju.

----------


## mama courage

> pa nije baš da se ljudi u ''poznijim''  godinama napušavaju tak da ne znaju za sebe i da ne mogu normalno funkcionirati.


upravo to. da ne spominjem da bi se isto pitanje moglo postaviti za nekog tko si navecer dozvoli chashicu dvije, tri...   :Grin:  alkoholnog pica...




> To je neodgovorno i mislim da takva osoba ne može skrbiti o djetetu


koliko sam shvatila, covjek radi. 

a ona pije normabele...   :Grin:

----------


## ronin

Nego kak se napušavaju?  :Grin:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Mislim da razlika između cigareta, marihuane i alkohola uopće nije važna za ovaj topic, niti za ovaj forum. Ako su tema ovisnosti vezane za čuvanje djece, brigu o djeci i samo roditeljstvo, onda mislim da je glupo uspoređivati pušenje cigareta i pušenje marihuane isto kao i pušenje cigareta i opijanje alkoholom. 
I mene inače nerviraju shvaćanja marihuane kao velikog zla dok je alkohol normalna stvar ili izjednačavanje osobe koja nekad zapali joint s narkomanom   :Rolling Eyes:  Marihuana izaziva psihičku ovisnost nakon prepreprečestog uzimanja,a fizičku ovisnost ne uzrokuje. 
Ali je krajnje neodgovorno pušiti marihuanu, isto kao i popiti 4 pive, ako si u istom domu gdje i dijete i čuvaš ga. A u ovoj priči marihuana uopće nije bitna nego njegova neodgovornost i nezrelost da se nosi sa zahtjevima obiteljskog života i s činjenicom da njegov život prije obitelji ne može biti isti životu s obitelji.

----------


## ive

isuse bože, ne vjerujem šta čitam iz ustiju nekih koje imaju djecu, da ne kažem male bebe...   :Sad:

----------


## lavache

kad si klinac se prepušuješ. onda imaš nekad i halove, ali to je rijetko. puno se smijuljiš i kajaznam.
al' to ti se desi bašbaš ak se prepušavaš.

kasnije ak netko i zapali joint, to ga nužno ne izbaci iz takta. ljudi normalno funkcioniraju napušeni, to im samo daje taj neki feeling, opušta i kajaznam (nisam više mjerodavna za opisivanje feelinga. ja sam recimo prirodno napušena   :Grin:  pa ne koristim te lake droge, ali znam da oni koji u mojoj okolini umjereno puše sasvim normalno funkcioniraju)...

ronin, jesi ikada pušila travu?
ako nisi ili ako ne poznaješ nekoga tko je, teško možeš suditi o tome...

----------


## meri78

> meri78 imam jedno pitanje za tebe
> 
> rekla si...kad prestaneš dojiti.
> A kad ti se dijete po noći probudi iz tko zna kojeg razloga i zazove te...što ćeš ti napraviti?Uzet ga napušena u ruke?Jel to odgovorno?
> 
> Ako ćeš ga u tom stanju uopće čut. :/


eto već je na neki način odgovoreno.

naime znači ja sam pljugala gro puta i znam šta takva mogu, a šta ne mogu. na mene to ne djeluje da ja ne mogu hodati, čuti, pričati, ... ili na bilo koji način ne reagirati uopće. a tko zna možda i kada zapalim nakon x godina shvatim da takva ne mogu odgovarati na zahtjeve svoga djeteta pa onda više neću pljugati, a taj jedan put će mm srediti situaciju jer tada neće biti cica u pogonu.

tako da mislim da i ovaj muž od trudnice koji pljuga svaki dan može takav i presvući dijete i nosat ga i svašta jer se teško on od 3 jointa može baš odrveniti, pitanje je samo dali mu se da

----------


## ronin

> ronin, jesi ikada pušila travu?
> ako nisi ili ako ne poznaješ nekoga tko je, teško možeš suditi o tome...


Napisala sam već gore.
Mogu suditi.

Kada imaš malo dijete koje ima samo tebe da bdiješ nad njim,onda ti moraš biti priseban.Sve drugo je neodgovorno.Malo,puno...u čemu je razlika?Svijest ti je pomućena.

Ako se ja hoću opustiti,legnem u vruću kupku.

----------


## ive

isuse pa zar vi nemate nikakav kreativniji, ljepši hobi u životu?  :? 
a i živo me zanima kako ćete djecu odgajati s obzirom da svi znamo da djeca najviše uče iz primjera vlastitih roditelja...

----------


## meri78

> prije nekoliko godina,još dok smo MM i ja hodali,iz zafrkancije smo zapalili joint.Bilo mi je *prvi i zadnji put*.Užasno sam se osjećala i doslovce nisam znala tko mi glavu nosi....i sad da probam zamisliti da takva budem blizu  djece....brrrr


gle ipak sam malo kompetentnija od tebe   :Razz:  ne ovo shvatiti kao provokaciju ili slično. neki ljudi se ne osjećaju tako, neke eto malo opusti i sami nose svoju glavu, svega su svijesni i sve mogu. osim toga u neki zemljama je trava legalna znači nije baš takvo zlo kakvim ga neki ovdje smatraju. i tamo ju puše roditelji i male i velike djece.

----------


## sorciere

ovo je iz pravila ponašanja na forumu:

*IZRIČITO JE ZABRANJENO:* 

4. *Zabranjuje se kršenje* ljudskih prava i/ili *važećih zakona*

korištenje lakih droga NIJE DOPUŠTENO ZAKONOM. što znači da se neki ovdje izjašnjavaju ne samo da su kršili zakon, već da to planiraju raditi i u budućnosti.

----------


## ronin

meri kompetentija jesi,očito...ali to ne znači da je to u redu.

I iako se to vani ne smatra nečim strašnim,opet ne znači da je u redu. :/

----------


## suzyem

> isuse pa zar vi nemate nikakav kreativniji, ljepši hobi u životu?  :? 
> a i živo me zanima kako ćete djecu odgajati s obzirom da svi znamo da djeca najviše uče iz primjera vlastitih roditelja...


Da, pa narkomani su i postali narkomani jer su vidjeli to od svojih roditelja    :Grin:   (svaki iole savjestan roditelj mora djetetu pokazati kako se upotrebljava igla i sl..) 
I iskreno rečeno, da mi je nabavit kakav joint, u ovom trenutku, kad sam već tjedan dana sama s troje djece, popušila bi ga s guštom   :Grin:   :Grin:  
Al eto, nadam se da se sad neće nitko sablaznit, idem umjesto toga popiti pivo i zapaliti cigar (to je ipak društveno prihvatljivije)....
Marihuana je postigla to da se počela upotrebljavati u medicinske svrhe, pa ak mi uskoro počne trebati psihijatar (a s obzirom na situaciju nisam daleko   :Grin:  ) i ak mi propiše kojekakve antidepresive, normabelčeke, radije ću se nadimiti pa nek se sve puši (vjerujem da je zdravije   :Grin:  )

----------


## ive

dobro je sorci, pravno si ih opomenula!   :Grin:  

meni je zapravo puno žalosnije da netko, posebno u ovoj fazi života (kad dobije djecu) razmišlja o takvim stvarima. pa ja se već sad užasavam društva u kojem će moja malena odrastat i razmišljam na koji način da ju usmjerim i odgojim da takva sr... nikad niti ne proba (tu uključujem sve vrste ovisnosti. meni je to sve skupa jednako zlo!)

----------


## suzyem

> ovo je iz pravila ponašanja na forumu:
> 
> *IZRIČITO JE ZABRANJENO:* 
> 
> 4. *Zabranjuje se kršenje* ljudskih prava i/ili *važećih zakona*
> 
> korištenje lakih droga NIJE DOPUŠTENO ZAKONOM. što znači da se neki ovdje izjašnjavaju ne samo da su kršili zakon, već da to planiraju raditi i u budućnosti.


Večeras čekam murju pred vrata   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mama courage

meri78 - prijavim te   :Laughing:  sala na stranu, sorci ima pravo... meri, ovdje se sva prica vrti na hipotetskoj razini...  :Razz:  cccc   :Rolling Eyes:  

ronin, bez zezancije...




> ja hoću opustiti,legnem u vruću kupku.


meni se jednom dogodilo da sam legla u (pre)vrucu kupku i nakon 15 min sto sam se tako brckala, ustanem, i sve povratim. ne da mi je bilo muka...




> ak mi propiše kojekakve antidepresive, normabelčeke, radije ću se nadimiti


pa ako je vec prirodan porod, prirodna hrana, zasto ne bi bio prirodan antidepresiv   :Grin:

----------


## ronin

Ali tko je uopće rekao da je onda sve drugo(alkohol,tablete itd) u redu????

----------


## meri78

> ovo je iz pravila ponašanja na forumu:
> 
> *IZRIČITO JE ZABRANJENO:* 
> 
> 4. *Zabranjuje se kršenje* ljudskih prava i/ili *važećih zakona*
> 
> korištenje lakih droga NIJE DOPUŠTENO ZAKONOM. što znači da se neki ovdje izjašnjavaju ne samo da su kršili zakon, već da to planiraju raditi i u budućnosti.


eto vidim prekršila sam pravila ponašanja, ispričavam se svima, nije mi to bila namjera

samo sam htjela vlastitim primjerom "pokazati" da nije njegovo pljuganje nešto toliko strašno, jer sigurna sam da nije počelo s početkom braka i sigurna sam da, ako to želi biti, može biti dobar roditelj i s tom manom

još jednom se ispričavam osoblju foruma i svima na forumu te se povlačim s ove teme

----------


## suzyem

> Ali tko je uopće rekao da je onda sve drugo(alkohol,tablete itd) u redu????


Pa valjda po zakonu je!

----------


## ive

> Da, pa narkomani su i postali narkomani jer su vidjeli to od svojih roditelja


 :? 
da ti pojasnim. Ako ćeš dijete učiti da bilo koji oblik ovisnosti nije dobar za njega, onda sasvim sigurno nije zgodno da to isto dijete zna da ti (npr) pušiš travu.

----------


## ronin

> ronin, bez zezancije...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ja hoću opustiti,legnem u vruću kupku.
> 			
> ...


Ma daj?!Pa valjda si stvarno legla u kipuće.

Samo bih htjela pojasniti,ja se uopće ne sablažnjavam...ali mi je rasprava zanimljiva.Ne treba se nitko ljutiti,ne mislimo svi isto.

----------


## suzyem

> Da, pa narkomani su i postali narkomani jer su vidjeli to od svojih roditelja
> 			
> 		
> 
>  :? 
> da ti pojasnim. Ako ćeš dijete učiti da bilo koji oblik ovisnosti nije dobar za njega, onda sasvim sigurno nije zgodno da to isto dijete zna da ti (npr) pušiš travu.


Pa ja sam ti pokušavala objasniti da ako roditelj puši travu, pije ili je na nekim antidepresivima, sigurno to neće uzimati pred djetetom pa će to dijete naučiti iz njegovog primjera.

----------


## ronin

> ronin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ali tko je uopće rekao da je onda sve drugo(alkohol,tablete itd) u redu????
> 
> 
> Pa valjda po zakonu je!


Je, ali*za mene* nije(sve dok malo biće ovisi o tvojoj prisebnosti)

----------


## suzyem

Recimo, danas sam bila pod vrlo visokom temperaturom, nisam imala nikoga da mi pomogne, i mogu reći da je stanje bilo gore od bilo kojeg pijanstva ili štajaznamčega! Nisam mogla maknuti sobom...
Ne vjerujem da bi se ikad mogla tako napiti ili napušiti pa biti s djecom  :/

----------


## mama courage

> Pa valjda si stvarno legla u kipuće.


jesam... bila zima, hladno vani... jos sam si mislila da mi je malo prevruca vodica, al mislim, nema veze, brzo ce se ohladiti...   :Rolling Eyes:  




> ali mi je rasprava zanimljiva.Ne treba se nitko ljutiti,ne mislimo svi isto.


ma, ajde, bona, ionako samo cekam kad ce uletjeti flauerko da nam zamandali topic. dok traje, nek traje   :Kiss:

----------


## ive

> ive prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Da, pa narkomani su i postali narkomani jer su vidjeli to od svojih roditelja
> ...


da, samo djeca nisu ni slijepa ni glupa. ne ide to baš tako. djeca su itekako svjesna svega u obitelji, a nažalost posebno onog lošeg. osim toga sakrit se možda može od manjeg djetata, ali djeca rastu...

----------


## ronin

> Recimo, danas sam bila pod vrlo visokom temperaturom, nisam imala nikoga da mi pomogne, i mogu reći da je stanje bilo gore od bilo kojeg pijanstva ili štajaznamčega! Nisam mogla maknuti sobom...
> Ne vjerujem da bi se ikad mogla tako napiti ili napušiti pa biti s djecom  :/


Draga to stoji,no tebe je u takvo stanje dovela viša sila-bolest,a u drugom slučaju se u ajmo reći stanje pomućene svijesti ipak dovodiš svjesno-sama.
Nije to isto.

----------


## suzyem

> suzyem prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ive prvotno napisa
> ...


Ive, koliko sam ja skužila da se ovdje ne govori o roditeljima koji su ovisni o alkoholu, drogama, tabletama... to je druga stvar.
Ovdje govorimo svoja viđenja o tome kad roditelj povremeno zapali, popije koju pivicu i sl.
Slažem se s tobom da dijete skuži kad to postane problem.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Pa očito je glavnom akteru ovom topica to postao problem ako njegova žena to uočava kao problem u njihovim životima   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## suzyem

Ja sam mislila da već odavno ne govorimo o akterima ovog topica   :Laughing:

----------


## Betty

Da ne quotam bezveze one koji su mene ispravljali jer cemo se samo vrtiti u krug ,  pitam se samo ( iskreno pitam bez provokacija ikakvih  :Smile:   ) kakve bi reakcije bile da njihov  sin ili cerka ( nebitan uzrast )  dodje kuci sa jointom kuci a kakve da dodje sa cigaretom u ustima  :?  Ja mislim da bih ja ipak zesce reagovala da dodje sa jointom , ali to je samo moje misljenje. Iz nekih postova ovdje sam shvatila da je ipak bolje pusiti marihuanu nego cigarete  i da *trudnica* u stvari treba biti sretna sto joj muz pusi marihuanu jer bi mnogo vece posljedice bile da je nikotinski ovisnik . Ja sam imala takvo drustvo gdje je bilo svih vrsta droga . Jednom sam probala , na mene cak nije djelovalo , ali na ostale jeste . A na vecinu djeluje uzasno i vecina njih se pod zabludom da su " normalni , samo malo opusteniji " napusavalo konstantno . Nakon par godina vecina njih je postala , pa moram reci - glupa ..tupa . 50 % ih je preslo na teze droge . 
Slazem se da su  alkoholizam i cigarete isto veliki problem , ali zbog onoga sto sam ja vidjela , mene je ipak vise strah marihuane nego nikotina , ali  bih i alkoholizam stavila u isti rang .
Nikotin ( kao pusacu   :Grin:  )mi je  ipak manje zlo .

----------


## lavache

> lavache prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> ronin, jesi ikada pušila travu?
> ako nisi ili ako ne poznaješ nekoga tko je, teško možeš suditi o tome...
> 
> 
> Napisala sam već gore.
> ...


gle, ja to ne opravdavam ali razumijem. ne slažem se sa konzumacijom ičeg omamljujućeg dok je beba stvarno malamala.
ali niti ne mislim da je roditelj odmah grozan ako jednom ili dvaput tjedno, još pogotovo ak je bebe na baka servisu, zapali ili popije nekaj...
ne trpam odmah te ljude u koš sa narkomanima ili alkoholičarima.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> korištenje lakih droga NIJE DOPUŠTENO ZAKONOM. što znači da se neki ovdje izjašnjavaju ne samo da su kršili zakon, već da to planiraju raditi i u budućnosti.


Nije ni vožnja bez autosjedalice, pa nisam primjetila da je ikad bannan netko tko je rekao da ne vozi dijete u autosjedalici uvijek i bez iznimke.  :Coffee:  Nećemo valjda imati dvostruke kriterije?

----------


## lavache

> Da ne quotam bezveze one koji su mene ispravljali jer cemo se samo vrtiti u krug ,  pitam se samo ( iskreno pitam bez provokacija ikakvih   ) kakve bi reakcije bile da njihov  sin ili cerka ( nebitan uzrast )  dodje kuci sa jointom kuci a kakve da dodje sa cigaretom u ustima  :?  Ja mislim da bih ja ipak zesce reagovala da dodje sa jointom , ali to je samo moje misljenje. Iz nekih postova ovdje sam shvatila da je ipak bolje pusiti marihuanu nego cigarete  i da *trudnica* u stvari treba biti sretna sto joj muz pusi marihuanu jer bi mnogo vece posljedice bile da je nikotinski ovisnik . Ja sam imala takvo drustvo gdje je bilo svih vrsta droga . Jednom sam probala , na mene cak nije djelovalo , ali na ostale jeste . A na vecinu djeluje uzasno i vecina njih se pod zabludom da su " normalni , samo malo opusteniji " napusavalo konstantno . Nakon par godina vecina njih je postala , pa moram reci - glupa ..tupa . 50 % ih je preslo na teze droge . 
> Slazem se da su  alkoholizam i cigarete isto veliki problem , ali zbog onoga sto sam ja vidjela , mene je ipak vise strah marihuane nego nikotina , ali  bih i alkoholizam stavila u isti rang .
> *Nikotin ( kao pusacu   )mi je  ipak manje zlo .*


ovo ti na žalost nije istina... :/ 

a što se ''tupavosti'' tiče...
imam jedan blizak primjer (koji za potrebe ove priče živi u drugoj državi   :Razz:   :Grin:  ) osobe koja je kronično bolesna, puši hašiš svaki dan ali u umjerenim količinama baš zbog neugodnih popratnih pojava bolesti, ima i dalje, kao i prije 10ak godina koliko traje taj ritual, nadprosječan i nepromjenjen iq, doslovno je genije u svom poslu koji radi savršeno i koji zahtjeva veliku umnu aktivnost i zapravo sasvim normalno funkcionira...
dakle - to nije pravilo ako osoba zna mjeru.

isto tako znam ljude koji u životu nisu probali ni lakše ni teže droge a koji su otupavili.

mislim da se tu nesmije generalizirati.

što se tiče odgoja i droge:
u svojoj obitelji na žalost imam primjer ovisnika koji je prije nego što je uopće došao do jointa došao do heroina i koke. rastao je u strogoj obitelji, bio je vrhunski sportaš, odličan učenik i po količini znanja puno ispred svojih vršnjaka. u pauzama između treninga i škole volio je čitati kanta (u osnovnoj školi!), knjige o psihologiji i sakupljati minerale. 
nakon treninga na šalati sa kojih 14 godina znao bi poskrivečke ostajati sa frendovima na cugi - to je bilo takvo vrijeme, pubertet, tulumi, prvi izlasci koji su njemu bili zabranjeni kako mu se uspjeh slučajno ne bi pokvario. tamo je prvi puta u manjku samopouzdanja zbog gorenavedenih zabrana i odgovornosti koje su mu bile nametnute htio ispasti frajer i prihvatio ponudu - heroin.

drugi primjer je malo lakši sa kojim sam upoznata... dečko iz obitelji intelektualaca, doktora. majka u paničnom strahu da joj sinovi ne skrenu na krivi put također nabavlja stakleno zvono. on čak nema ni slobodu da se valjda do 20te oblači kako bi htio. krizu identiteta ne prolazi onako kako bi trebalo jer mu ona ne dozvoljava. buni se tako da nema mjeru. kasnije proživljava sve što su njegovi vršnjaci doživjeli puno prije... sa svojih cca 24 godine nema mjere u alkoholu, a ni u pušenju trave - ako nešto radi mora biti ''apsolutna faca'', pa pretjeruje. čak da bi bio faca ulazi u preprodaju lakših droga. srećom, izvlači se iz preprodaje.
i dan danas pretjeruje u svemu. da ne spominjem da je bježao od doma i sl.

sličnih priča znam još gomilu.

svaki pokušaj izoliranja djeteta rezultira nekim oblikom inata. a sad koliko će taj inat daleko otići ovisi.
odgojiti izgrađeno dijete koje će se dovoljno cijeniti da se ne uništi (pod time ne podrazumijevam i pušenje jednog jointa tjedno) imat će dovoljno pameti da se ne uvuče u ovisnički krug.
tako da priče me priče o tome kako ćete vi nastojati da vam dijete ne proba ništa pomalo i plaše. jer njušim na kaj bi to nastojanje moglo ličiti.

----------


## sonja3333

Tako su mi glupe priče o neštetnosti marihuane ili minoriziranju njezine štetnosti.
Jedno je kad o tome slušam od tinejdžera,ali od zrelih žena i majki.
Ne mogu vjerovati.
Dat ću i linkove ako koga zanima.

Samo jedan,prvi joint  ili stoti ili tisućiti može biti trigger za psihozu,za shizofreniju i to je znanstveno dokazano.U novije vrijeme sve je više potvrda o tome.
Čak potvrde idu tako daleko da stavljaju heroin na ljestvici uzroka teških psihičkih poremećaja(nasreću samo na toj ljestvici) čak ispod marihuane,ili npr. amfetamina.
I onda nemaš osobu koja je dva tri sata pospana,usporena ili vesela nego kroničnog bolesnika koji često postane i socijalno i radno nesposoban,ponekad i trajno.
To nije tako rijetko kao što se misli.Iz anamneze psihijatrijskih bolesnika,čak hospitalno liječenih u velikom postotku,puno većem od zdrave populacije naći ćete podatak o konzumiranju marihuane.

Ako znaš da postoji ta mogućnost pa makar bila 1% zar to nije neodgovorno?Prema sebi,svom partneru,prema svojoj DJECI?
Istraživanja su pokazala i da 30 posto višegodišnjih uživaoca trave ima psihičke poremećaje i bolesti.
Zar to nije dosta?

Kako možete promovirati platnene pelene i dojenje,a o marihuani imati pozitivan stav ili barem nekritički?

I zašto za legalizaciju tzv lakih droga nisu baš stručnjaci koji se bave problemom ovisnosti?

Otišlo OT.




 :?  :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## Sun

sonja3333 cijeli post ti je ok i na mjestu osim ovoga 



> Kako možete promovirati platnene pelene i dojenje,a o marihuani imati pozitivan stav ili barem nekritički?


kome se ti tu obračaš?

----------


## ive

za sad sam naučila da ako beba plače dve minute - ja sam vrlo vjerovatno nemajka, ali ako zapalim joint kad spremim bebu u krpe, onda sam liberalna i baš cool mama i u tome nema ništa loše...  :Laughing:  

da se osvrnem na zadnju rečenicu od lavache. kad sam rekla da se nadam da mi dijete nikad neće ni probat sva ta sr... nisam mislila da ću ga u ime toga držat pod staklenim zvonom. ni jedan ekstrem nije dobar, ali ako dijete usvoji naše stavove o alkoholu, cigaretama i travi, napravila sam dobar posao.

----------


## sonja3333

> sonja3333 cijeli post ti je ok i na mjestu osim ovoga 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Kako možete promovirati platnene pelene i dojenje,a o marihuani imati pozitivan stav ili barem nekritički? 
> 			
> 		
> ...


Nije na mjestu.
Kako ne mogu i ne želim imenovati na koga sam mislila nije ni u redu da uopće to napišem.
Priznajem pogrešku.I brišem to pitanje iz svog posta.

----------


## lavache

> za sad sam naučila da ako beba plače dve minute - ja sam vrlo vjerovatno nemajka, ali ako zapalim joint kad spremim bebu u krpe, onda sam liberalna i baš cool mama i u tome nema ništa loše...  
> 
> da se osvrnem na zadnju rečenicu od lavache. kad sam rekla da se nadam da mi dijete nikad neće ni probat sva ta sr... nisam mislila da ću ga u ime toga držat pod staklenim zvonom. ni jedan ekstrem nije dobar, ali ako dijete usvoji naše stavove o alkoholu, cigaretama i travi, napravila sam dobar posao.


sa tim se slažem  :Wink:

----------


## Luna Rocco

O, džizus, ako nešto ne podnosim onda je to prenemaganje i licemjerje i lov na vještice.

Kad netko napiše da popije tu i tamo čašicu vina u trudnoći jer je to dobro za krvnu sliku ( :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  ) ili da je tijekom trudnoće bolje popušiti koju cigaretu nego se nervirati zbog nepušenja (  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  ) onda se to najčešće istolerira, a oni koji ukažu na suprotno ispadaju čistunci. Kad mama napiše da će možda, sporadično popušiti koji joint nakon što prestane dojiti, kad dijete neće biti uz nju - onda ispada narkomanka, svi se snebivaju, poziva se na zakone...

Ma dajte, ljudi. Educirajte se malo. Za početak pogledajte statistike koliko ljudi u Hrvatskoj umire od posljedica pušenja (bolesti krvožilnog sustava vodeći su uzrok smrti u Hrvatskoj, a jedan od osnovnih uzroka tih bolesti je pušenje; zatim slijedi rak - pogađajte koja skupina najčešće dobija rak grla i pluća) i alkoholizma, usporedite to s brojem registriranih narkomana (imajući na umu da povremeno eksperimentiranje marihuanom NE vodi nužno u ovisnost, kao što ni povremeno ispijanje pive ili vina ne voli nužno u alkoholizam - u oba slučaja ovisi o konzumentu, samo što živimo u društvu koje rekreacioni alkoholizam odobrava i potiče), pa ćemo se onda razgovarati.

Do tad se odjavljujem s ove teme.

----------


## lavache

> O, džizus, ako nešto ne podnosim onda je to prenemaganje i licemjerje i lov na vještice.
> 
> Kad netko napiše da popije tu i tamo čašicu vina u trudnoći jer je to dobro za krvnu sliku (  ) ili da je tijekom trudnoće bolje popušiti koju cigaretu nego se nervirati zbog nepušenja (   ) onda se to najčešće istolerira, a oni koji ukažu na suprotno ispadaju čistunci. Kad mama napiše da će možda, sporadično popušiti koji joint nakon što prestane dojiti, kad dijete neće biti uz nju - onda ispada narkomanka, svi se snebivaju, poziva se na zakone...
> 
> Ma dajte, ljudi. Educirajte se malo. Za početak pogledajte statistike koliko ljudi u Hrvatskoj umire od posljedica pušenja (bolesti krvožilnog sustava vodeći su uzrok smrti u Hrvatskoj, a jedan od osnovnih uzroka tih bolesti je pušenje; zatim slijedi rak - pogađajte koja skupina najčešće dobija rak grla i pluća) i alkoholizma, usporedite to s brojem registriranih narkomana (imajući na umu da povremeno eksperimentiranje marihuanom NE vodi nužno u ovisnost, kao što ni povremeno ispijanje pive ili vina ne voli nužno u alkoholizam - u oba slučaja ovisi o konzumentu, samo što živimo u društvu koje rekreacioni alkoholizam odobrava i potiče), pa ćemo se onda razgovarati.
> 
> Do tad se odjavljujem s ove teme.


 :Naklon:   :Klap:

----------


## Maja

Luna, a javila si se sada na temu da curama ukažeš na lijepi način da se prenemažu i da su licemjerne? 
Ja se ne sjećam da se na ovom forumu nije reagiralo na pušenje i alkohol u trudnoći (a i u dojenju) i da se nije opetovano ukazivalo da je štetno i da ne bi trebalo. Da je slučajno i ilegalno, sigurna sam da bi se netko pozvao i na zakon, kao što se i ovdje poteglo.
I ne sviđa mi se tvoj poziv na educiranje, ovako postavljen "s visoka" ne znam hoće li nekoga potaknuti. Koliko znam, pitanje legalizacije i štetnosti/koristi rekreativnog uzimanja lakih droga nije niti tako jednostavno niti tako jednostrano da bi ga proučavanje statistika jednostavno razriješilo. Očito je obojen i osobnim preferencama, i predrasudama, s obje strane.

----------


## suzyem

:Naklon:

----------


## suzyem

Moj naklon je išao Luni!

----------


## ronin

> O, džizus, ako nešto ne podnosim onda je to prenemaganje i licemjerje i lov na vještice.


Ako se s nečim ne slažeš,a ja sam to recimo jasno dala do znanja,to ne znači  da sam licemjer i da se prenemažem.
Po stoti put ističem da je takvo ponašanje neodgovorno dok se skrbi za malo dijete.
To ne znači da sam u trudnoći pila i pušila-ne pušim,a možda dva tri puta godišnje popijem deci vina uz neku finu ribu,u trudnoći ni pod razno.

I ovakva vrsta" edukacije "mi ne treba.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Potpisala bih Maju. Pričanje o marihuani kao nečemu bezopasnom i ok, poželjnijem od alkohola i cigareta, jer popušiti joint je kao jednako kao popiti jednu pivicu ili dec vina za ručkom, bolje je i od cigareta jer statistike pokazuju da manje šteti... je jednostrano, neobjektivno, a i neodgovorno na jednom javnom forumu, posebno na roditeljskom forumu. Svatko ovdje ima svoje mišljenje o marihuani kojeg zasniva na svom iskustvu/ neiskustvu ili informiranju/ neinformiranju i ima pravo na njega. Ja bih prije 7 godina pisala o istoj ovoj temi posve različito nego što pišem sada, sada imam i više godina, ali bitnije je da imam i neko iskustvo koje mi ne dopušta da jednostrano prihvatim bilo koji od dva ekstrema.

----------


## apricot

Trenutno nijedna od moderatorica i administratorica nije za računalom, pa vas molim da ne raspravljamo više dok neka od njih ne pročita i procijeni kako će usmjeriti topic.

*Smatrajte ga zaključanim dok ne dođe neka od njih!*

----------


## flower

otkljucavam...i nastavljam...

ocito da smo se pomakle od teme i usli u onaj prostor koji je jako osoban - ne bih da diskusija ide u smjeru, pusila sam ili nisam (dodajte sto god zelite) i u smjeru da marihuana cisti pluca...a ovo potpisujem



> Pričanje o marihuani kao nečemu bezopasnom i ok, poželjnijem od alkohola i cigareta, jer popušiti joint je kao jednako kao popiti jednu pivicu ili dec vina za ručkom, bolje je i od cigareta jer statistike pokazuju da manje šteti... je jednostrano, neobjektivno, a i neodgovorno na jednom javnom forumu, posebno na roditeljskom forumu.


ajmo o tome kako to djeluje na dijete...zasto bi roditelju neki stimulansi trebali (od onih zakonom dozvoljenih do onih nedozvoljenih), sjecam se s predavanja JJ da su neka istr. isla u smjeru da jedna casa vina nakon vecere steti odnosu dijete-rod. ne u smislu zdravlja (mada bi se i tu moglo govoriti) vec u smislu promjene licnosti rod. - on je opusteniji, neobicniji, brbljaviji...i koliko to djetetu smeta jer mu nista nije jasno - sto se desava?

s druge strane djeca uce od nas kako se nositi s stresom, imamo li ikakav dobar nacin koji ne ukljucuje - normabele, praksitene, marihuanu, alkohol ili cigarete.

----------


## Sun

> ajmo o tome kako to djeluje na dijete...zasto bi roditelju neki stimulansi trebali (od onih zakonom dozvoljenih do onih nedozvoljenih), sjecam se s predavanja JJ da su neka istr. isla u smjeru da jedna casa vina nakon vecere steti odnosu dijete-rod. ne u smislu zdravlja (mada bi se i tu moglo govoriti) vec u smislu promjene licnosti rod. - on je opusteniji, neobicniji, brbljaviji...i koliko to djetetu smeta jer mu nista nije jasno - sto se desava?


u ovom kontekstu bi onda lik iz početnog posta trebao nastaviti duvat jer bi u suprotnom promjenio ponašenje pa onda djetetu niš nebi bilo jasno  :/

----------


## suzyem

Ok, idemo u tom smjeru. Zašto bi povremeno uzimanje čašice piva, vina, jointa   :Grin:   značilo da se tako obračunavamo sa stresom? Recimo, nekome je gušt popiti čašicu vina poslije ručka... to nije nužno povezano sa stresom...
Ili recimo roditelj izađe van, pa si popije koju... mislim jel to na ovom forumu dozvoljeno? Reći da izlazimo, bez djece, sa društvom, da postojimo i u nekoj drugoj dimenziji, osim kao roditelji  :?  :? 
Jel smijemo guštati u nekim stvarima, a da se ne dovodi odmah u pitanje naše roditeljstvo? Mislim, ljudi smo...

----------


## flower

sun nije on naduvan stalno - a i takav nije dobar roditelj svojem djetetu, znaci nije pitanje da li i koliko duva vec zasto? i zasto ne moze naci drugi nacin da se opusti ili sto vec?

on je nesiguran otac - to je bit.

suzyem - ok je izaci van, ok je biti i sva punina sebe - sve sto mozes biti i ljubavnica i supruga i zaposlena zena i partijanerica...sve dok na umu imas kako to utjece na tvoj odnos s djetetom - tu je nasa odgovornost.

----------


## sonja3333

Ako netko duva svaki dan nekoliko jointova ,on je jednostavno neodgovoran roditelj.
To je naravno samo moje mišljenje.

Ako netko pije svakodnevno antidepresive ili normabele,on vjerojatno ima psihički poremećaj koji mora liječiti i to nikako nije isto.Jer normabele i antidepresive prepisuje liječnik između ostalog.

Možda ga i ima i onaj (skoro sam sigurna) koji duva svaki dan pet jointova ili koji pije dvije litre alkohola dnevno,ali je pronašao neodgovaran i nezreo način da ga rješava.

----------


## Sun

ja iz ovog tvog posta zaključujem da ljudi puše travu iz nesigurnosti. Jeli to stvarno tako? 
Pitam jer ljudi koje poznam i znam da puše, ne djeluju mi niti malo nesigurno

----------


## Sun

moj post upućen je flower

----------


## flower

> neodgovaran i nezreo način da ga rješava


 mislim da je ovo bit. 

sun-ne znam zasto ne nesigurnost, mozda nezrelost ili u situaciji rod. neodgovornost?

----------


## flower

sun - nesiguran otac, ne znaci da je on nesiguran kao njegova crta licnost pa zato duva, vec je nesiguran u odnosu prema djetetu ( u smislu da djetetu treba sigurna luka, siguran i dostupan roditelj, on kad je naduvan takav nije). nisam mislila da je njegova osobnost nesigurna (ali je moguce da i je takva):

----------


## sibell

> Ako netko pije svakodnevno antidepresive ili normabele,on vjerojatno ima psihički poremećaj koji mora liječiti i to nikako nije isto.Jer normabele i antidepresive prepisuje liječnik između ostalog.


mislila sam da se necu dat navuc al eto samo jedna kratka crtica jer mislim da ce se sa ovom temom tesko do kraja i konca..

samo bih se osvrnula na koristenje lijekova za psihicke poremecaje koje prepisuje lijecnik - oni itekako mogu dati strasne reakcije tijela (cesto agresivnost) pa ih ne bi bas tako svrstavala u grupu manje opasnih ili vise prihvatljivih jer ih je dao doktor. (da ne pricam o njihovoj ovisnosti i danjem skidanju sa drugim lijekovima i tako u krug i krug) no da ne skrecem s teme...  :Bye:

----------


## Betty

> ajmo o tome kako to djeluje na dijete...zasto bi roditelju neki stimulansi trebali (od onih zakonom dozvoljenih do onih nedozvoljenih), sjecam se s predavanja JJ da su neka istr. isla u smjeru da jedna casa vina nakon vecere steti odnosu dijete-rod. ne u smislu zdravlja (mada bi se i tu moglo govoriti) vec u smislu promjene licnosti rod. - on je opusteniji, neobicniji, brbljaviji...i koliko to djetetu smeta jer mu nista nije jasno - sto se desava?
> 
> s druge strane djeca uce od nas kako se nositi s stresom, imamo li ikakav dobar nacin koji ne ukljucuje - normabele, praksitene, marihuanu, alkohol ili cigarete.


A i rijetko se to radi krijuci i rijetko je to casica ..dvije ...cigareta dvije ... Nas narod je poznat po tome da voli da popije,  a i popusi   :Grin:  i to se nekako prenosilo sa koljena na koljeno , poput narodnog obicaja . Nebrojeno puta sam cula " Tako je i moj deda i  moj otac i nista im ne fali " Pod tom frazom svi pravdaju svoje poroke . 
*trudnica* npr. nema problem sa jointom ili dva . Zena ima problem ( ako ga ima uopste ) jer je muzu draze provesti vrijeme uz joint i alkohol nego uz porodicu , a on to ocigledno tako ne vidi . 

Kako uopste napraviti granicu kada su poroci u pitanju koliko kad cega je dosta ,  kad je sve individualno ????Koliko smo kao ljudi uopste sposobni sami sebi postaviti takve granice da bi bili dobar primjer djetetu ? Sto je jednima normalno drugima je previse  .. A i sto je rekla *suzyem* ljudi smo ..svako je prije djece vjerovatno imao neke svoje sitnije ili krupnije poroke .. Da li  je ipak bolje  odreci se  svega toga kada je ocigledno da  se povucena granica "koliko je dosta"  vrlo lako pomjera , a djeca sigurno iz toga nista korisno nece nauciti ?

----------


## summer

> Luna, a javila si se sada na temu da curama ukažeš na lijepi način da se prenemažu i da su licemjerne? 
> Ja se ne sjećam da se na ovom forumu nije reagiralo na pušenje i alkohol u trudnoći (a i u dojenju) i da se nije opetovano ukazivalo da je štetno i da ne bi trebalo. Da je slučajno i ilegalno, sigurna sam da bi se netko pozvao i na zakon, kao što se i ovdje poteglo.
> I ne sviđa mi se tvoj poziv na educiranje, ovako postavljen "s visoka" ne znam hoće li nekoga potaknuti. Koliko znam, pitanje legalizacije i štetnosti/koristi rekreativnog uzimanja lakih droga nije niti tako jednostavno niti tako jednostrano da bi ga proučavanje statistika jednostavno razriješilo. Očito je obojen i osobnim preferencama, i predrasudama, s obje strane.


Potpisujem.
Meni je takodjer licemjerno skakati na svaki spomen pusenja i alkohola, a ujedno braniti lake droge. Prvo, nesto je legalno, nesto nije. Pitam se kakve bi statistike bile kad bi lake droge bile svugdje i svima dostupne u kolicini alkohola i cigareta kao i o starosti umrlih od pusenja i alkohola naspram droga. Od marihuane sam se uvijek osjecala kao i od alkohola - omamljena. Od cigareta nikad nisam. Vec dugo ne koristim ni jedno, popijem prst vina u mjesec dana u gostima ili pola malog piva uz pizzu.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

ako čovjek koristi omamljujuća sredstva, nebitno jel alkohol ili marihuana, kako bi se udaljio od stvarnosti, zaboravio na probleme, onda ima jedan veeeeeeliiiiiikiiiiiiiii problem.
ali, povremno popit čašicu ili zapalit čisto u svrhu guštanja, u mojim očima ne predstavlja ništa strašno.
kako za one koji nisu roditelji, tako i za one koji to jesu.
no, nije mi ok u omamljenom stanju boravit s djetetom, bilo to od pive il od trave.
i jedna mala sitnica u kojoj alkohol ima jedan minus u odnosu na marihuanu je ta što alkohol kod mnogih potiče agresivno ponašanje, marihuana baš i ne. 
trava stvara psihičku ovisnost ako se često puši u ne baš malim količinama, i to će definitivno loše utjecati na obiteljske odnose i to mi JE strašno. jednako kao i alkoholizam, navučenost na kojekakve sedative i antidepresive (da, i o tome se postaje ovisan, i to utječe na ponašanje konzumenta, a naši psihijatri ih prepisuju šakom i kapom i za najmanje sitnice koje se mogu i razgovorom riješiti), da ne nabrajam dalje.
naslušala sam se svakakvih predavanja o štetnosti marihuane, načitala sam se raznoraznih brošura, no sudeći prema sadržaju istih, dobivam dojam da su ih uglavnom pisali ljudi koji nikad nisu dima potegnuli.
mit da je marihuana sigurna ulaznica u ovisnost o teškim drogama je jedna od većih gluposti. 
ne bi vjerovali, dosta heroinskih ovisnika koje poznam u životu nisu joint zapalili, a ovi koji pljugaju o heroinu imaju izrazito negativan stav.
tako da, moguće je da se to desi, ali nije nužno.
netko je napisao da joint može biti trigger za raznorazne psihičke bolesti. i napisao je točno. ali, tu fali jedan mali, ali veoma bitan detalj. joint neće biti trigger za psihičke bolesti zdravoj osobi koja nema nikakve predispozicije da i bez jointa oboli od istih.
ja ovdje ne veličam marihuanu, samo se osvrćem na neke sitnice koje me pikaju u oko. (da me ne bi krivo shvatili, jel   :Grin:  )
dobro, nisam niti otišla puno offtopic, napisala sam malo i o obiteljskim odnosima... a jesam oduljila, bilo bi dosta za danas.   :Razz:

----------


## flower

opet o korisnosti marihuane  :? pliz nemojmo vise. ona je nedozvoljeno sredstvo i tu je negdje kraj i granica iza koje njeno velicanje nije pozeljno kako u zivotu tako i na ovom forumu.




> no, nije mi ok u omamljenom stanju boravit s djetetom, bilo to od pive il od trave.


 mislim da je ovo bitno.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

ja sam rekla da marihuanu ne veličam, i ne mislim da je napušavanje nešto hvale vrijedno. a i ne sjećam se da sam pisala išta o njenoj korisnosti (iako i toga ima - znanstveno dokazano - al to je za neku drugu temu).
no eto, roditelje koji skakuću uokolo sa svojom dječicom bilo pijani il napušeni, nemrem ne pogledat mrko... čak i nije tolko stvar u djetetovom doživljaju roditelja u tom trenutku, nego to ipak do neke granice smanjuje kontrolu nad samim sobom i usporava reakcije koje su katkad i od životne važnosti. s djetetom isključivo trijezan i priseban!

----------


## Trina

Zašto mi nije čudno da se ovdje marihuana i cigarete stavljaju i isti koš  :Rolling Eyes:  ?Koja glupost!
Ja sam pušila i pušila prije djece,kasnije nisam jer smatram da to nije u redu.Pod travom nikad nisam funkcionirala kako treba i ne pada mi napamet biti napušena pored vlastite djece.Isto kao što nikad nebi bila pijana pored njih.

----------


## meri78

> no, nije mi ok u omamljenom stanju boravit s djetetom, bilo to od pive il od trave.


eto to i ja potpisujem




> to ipak do neke granice smanjuje kontrolu nad samim sobom i usporava reakcije koje su katkad i od životne važnosti. s djetetom isključivo trijezan i priseban!


i ovo potpisujem

ja nisam niti nabrajala prednosti trave, niti neću, e sada zašto netko puši, netko pije, netko pljuga. rečeno hipotetski   :Grin:  , nekome je veći gušt zapaliti joint nego popiti pivo i ne vidim neke velike razlike u tome, jedino što eto (što i nije zanemarivo) je jedno legalno, a drugo nije. 

i napominjem, NIKAKO nisam za napušavanje/pijenje i nakon toga igranje s djetetom. ali ne vidim razloga zašto si roditelj ne može dati oduška u bilo kojem obliku  :Wink:   u trentutcima kada dijete spava navečer.

----------


## flower

> ali ne vidim razloga zašto si roditelj ne može dati oduška u bilo kojem obliku Wink u trentutcima kada dijete spava navečer.


 tko je tad odgovoran za dijete?

----------


## krumpiric

pa ja nebi napušena ni pijana bila ni kad dijete spava :Shock: sim ako postoji neko drugi ko bi se za to dijete pobrinuo;a kako sada razmišljam nebi ni tada::ali mi je zanimljivo da su hrvati poznati kao najgori i najnetolerantniji pušači koji puše pred djecom i trudnicama;što je meni prezira vrijedno=i što me se na ovom forumu tiče :Shock: no što netko radi u _slobodno vrijeme_ tj u vrijeme kad se za njegovo dijete KVALITETNO brine neka druga osoba i ako je u vrijeme kad se svom djetetu vrati svjestan i normalan__nije uopće relevantno za ovu raspravu

----------


## krumpiric

htjedo pitat isto šta i flower;pa ko je odgovoran za  dijete dok spava;omamljena nebi nikad mogla brinut za dijete:imalo omamljena!ni s popijenom pivom!

----------


## sorciere

prema pravilima foruma (koja sam citirala na prethodnoj strani) - čini mi se da su ih neki komenta(to)ri prekršili. (moje subjektivno mišljenje, bazirano na pročitanim slovima). 

znači li to da udruga gleda pozitivno na to da se na stranicama njenog  foruma raspravlja o POZITIVNIM utjecajima (zakonom nedozvoljene) droge na roditelje (pod stresom, naravno), odnosno da se navode tvrdnje o NEŠTETNOSTI (iz osobnih iskustava)? 

jer to je ionako za opuštanje, zar ne????????? 

lokotaju se i totalno bezazlene teme - jer nisu u skladu s pravilima foruma. pa onda ja zaključujem da ova ipak je. 

npr. 




> a da roditeljstvo i duvanje ne idu zajedno, ma daj molim te, pa onda neide ni pivica kad djeca zaspu, ja ZNAM da ću kada prestanem dojiti, navečer kada mi mala zaspi tu i tamo zapaliti i nitko mi nemože reći da ću zbog toga biti lošija majka od drugih


(ne da mi se citirat sve izjave tog tipa...)

----------


## flower

sorciere- ja ne mogu govoriti o tome zasto su kljucane neke druge teme, mogu govoriti o ovom pdf - on je takav, vruc i zapaljiv i sigurno da je tanka granica gdje treba temu sasjeci i kljucati, a gdje pustiti.

osobno mislim da je bolje biti iskren i reci svoje stavove a zatim dopustiti da daljnja diskusija proispituje te iste stavove nego nakon izjave  


> da roditeljstvo i duvanje ne idu zajedno, ma daj molim te, pa onda neide ni pivica kad djeca zaspu, ja ZNAM da ću kada prestanem dojiti, navečer kada mi mala zaspi tu i tamo zapaliti i nitko mi nemože reći da ću zbog toga biti lošija majka od drugih


 kljucamo i ne dopustimo clanovima foruma da razbistrimo pricu i dodjemo do nekog zakljucka. to se zove razgovor, kljucanje je prestanak komunikacije, ovo je rod. forum, ovo je pdf o izazovima rod. i kao takav treba komunikaciju koja tece...a ne nailazi na zidove. 

pitas o stavu udruge, s obzirom na to da dobro citas pravila, onda cu za druge (a ne za tebe) reci da stavovi koje iznose pojedini clanovi foruma nisu stavovi udruge.

----------


## suzyem

> otkljucavam...i nastavljam...
> 
> ocito da smo se pomakle od teme i usli u onaj prostor koji je jako osoban - ne bih da diskusija ide u smjeru, pusila sam ili nisam (dodajte sto god zelite) i u smjeru da marihuana cisti pluca...a ovo potpisujem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Pričanje o marihuani kao nečemu bezopasnom i ok, poželjnijem od alkohola i cigareta, jer popušiti joint je kao jednako kao popiti jednu pivicu ili dec vina za ručkom, bolje je i od cigareta jer statistike pokazuju da manje šteti... je jednostrano, neobjektivno, a i neodgovorno na jednom javnom forumu, posebno na roditeljskom forumu.
> ...



Pa evo, Sorci, tu ti je sve navedeno o tome na koji bi način trebali raspravljati. 
Ne kužim, osobe koje misle da je ok tući djecu, smiju raspravljati o tome i govoriti svoje razloge (iako stav udruge nije za to), isto tako je s autosjedalicama...

----------


## Bubica

osobne koje *svaki* dan kopnzumiraju marihuanu, kroz neko vrijeme, jesu ovisnici, po mojoj prosudbi, emocionalno labilne osobe koje se teže nose s frustracijama. 

Da o tome treba raspravljati - treba, jer problem ne nestaje ako ga mi ignoriramo iil prešućujemo, a rasprava možda da misliti nekim roditeljima koji prakticiraju pušenje marihuane ili pak mladim ljudima, budućim roditeljima...

----------


## mikka

mislim da treba napraviti razliku izmedu osoba koje konzumiraju opijate (legalne ili ilegalne) radi toga jer su pod stresom i trebaju "instant smirenje" (vecina), i onih koji to rade iz cistog hedonizma.
osoba koja se prema djetetu odnosi kao prema sebi ravnopravnoj licnosti vrijednoj postovanja, cak i kada popije/zapali, nece promijeniti odnos prema djetetu niti ce dijete njegovo ponasanje dozivljavati kao nesto cudno i zbunjujuce, makar osoba i postala razgovorljivija, veselija, tko zna kakva. 
osobe koje se ne znaju/ne mogu nositi s problemima i radi toga bjeze u utociste opijenosti vec mogu dati drugaciji primjer (pogotovo ako takav nacin rjesavanja problema brane svojoj djeci, tj. imaju dvostuke kriterije).
koliko puta smo vidjeli i culi primjere "joj nervozan/zna sam, moram zapaliti pljugu da se malo smirim/popiti nesto ostro/zapaliti dzoint"..
(ove teze droge ne mogu bas svrstati u hedonisticke rituale, to mi se ipak cini kao nesto za osobe s psihickim tegobama).
malo sam zabrljavila, ali poanta je da mislim da ce daleko vecu ulogu u tome da li ce dijete/osoba biti sklona drogama/alkoholu/cigaretama itd. igrati odgoj odnosno ponasanje roditelja prema djetetu, nego samo roditeljsko ponasanje. npr. jedan okorjeli pusac marihuane je odgojio svoje dijete s velikom kolicinom postovanja i ljubavi, i njegovo je dijete danas covjek samouvjeren i siguran u sebe i svoje postupke, bez potrebe da se nekom dokazuje konzumacijim opijata. opet, ako nesto popije ili zapali, to je svjesna odluka, gust, i ne odrazava se na njegovu licnost ni na koji nacin.

----------


## sorciere

:Nope:

----------


## flower

> npr. jedan okorjeli pusac marihuane je odgojio svoje dijete s velikom kolicinom postovanja i ljubavi, i njegovo je dijete danas covjek samouvjeren i siguran u sebe i svoje postupke, bez potrebe da se nekom dokazuje konzumacijim opijata. opet, ako nesto popije ili zapali, to je svjesna odluka, gust, i ne odrazava se na njegovu licnost ni na koji nacin.


ne kuzim...
kako "okorjeli pusac marihuane" ne utjece na odnos s djetetom i razvoj djeteta.
fakat ne kuzim - dijete odgaja osobnost, a osobnost se vidi u postupcima...

ovo "okorjeli pusac marihuane" dovoljno je da czss oduzme dijete, da se proglasi ovisnost i jos tisucu stvari...da ne kazem dodir s kriminalom s obzirom da se ne moze nabaviti legalno...

malo (previse) mi je labavo obrazlozenje...

----------


## flower

ja shvacam da roditelji nisu andjeli i da ne mogu uvijek postupiti po PS-u, ali negdje je granica...ono kad pocne smetati odnosu s djetetom smeta odnosu s partnerom, kad radje bira zapaliti nego biti s djetetom ili mora zapaliti da bi bio s djetetom...mozemo sad vuci i razvlaciti granicu.
no marihuana je stetna (kao i alkohol i nikotin) a uz to je i zakonom zabranjena.
hedonisti mogu birati legalne nacine i ne stetne nacine zadovoljavanja svojih potreba...

----------


## ronin

Ja bih rekla da taj "okorjeli pušač marihuane"kao prvo ima veliku sreću da mu to dijete uopće nije oduzeto,a zatim da se djetetu uz djetinjstvu nije što dogodilo dok ga je tata "pazio",no preptostavljam da je ipak imao pomoć neke stabilnije osobe.

A što se činjenice da je dijete izraslo u snažnog,neporočnog čovjeka tiče,nije rijetkost da djeca teških alkoholičara zaziru od alkohola i u najbezazlenijoj količini,odnosno bježe od njega ko vrag od tamjana.
Pretpostavljam da se ovdje desilo nešto slično. :/

----------


## mikka

ma dobro, okorjeli znaci da je pusio travu i odgajao klinca. nije bio ono jednom nogom u grobu. 
isto bi ga odgojio i da je bio okorjeli citac knjiga, ili okorjeli gledac televizije. 
poanta je u tome da ako je roditelj u glavi sreden (sad ovo smjesno zvuci posto sam napisala da duva) odgojit ce samouvjereno dijete koje se nema potrebe drogirati/opijati.
ja sam npr uz najbolje namjere odgojena (od roditelja koji ne piju i ne drogiraju se) kao labilno i nesigurno dijete (represijom i dvostrukim kriterijima) i skoro sam u jednom trenutku ogrezla u ovisnost (naravno, to je bila posljedica moje psihicke labilnosti). naspram klincu koji je odgajan od oca pusitelja trave, kojem nikad nije palo na pamet da bi se mogao s*ebati s drogama i sl, i kojem danas mogu samo zavidjeti. 
kuzite me?

----------


## lavache

> samo bih se osvrnula na koristenje lijekova za psihicke poremecaje koje prepisuje lijecnik - oni itekako mogu dati strasne reakcije tijela (cesto agresivnost) pa ih ne bi bas tako svrstavala u grupu manje opasnih ili vise prihvatljivih jer ih je dao doktor. (da ne pricam o njihovoj ovisnosti i danjem skidanju sa drugim lijekovima i tako u krug i krug) no da ne skrecem s teme...


moram priznati da sam upravo ovako nešto htjela napisati...
pogotovo zato što je netko ovdje trudnici preporučio stručnu pomoć...

gotovo je pravilo da, ako odeš psihijatru/psihologu doktor prije nego kaj zineš da 2 vrste tableta i pošalje te doma...

zna, ot je - ali mislim da je ipak potrebno ukazati i na taj ''doktorski'' dio priče...

----------


## flower

psiholog ne propisuje lijekove

marihuana nije dozvoljeno sredstvo i uzima se na vl. odgovornost

nadam se da su svi toga svjesni

----------


## ronin

*lavache* slažem se s ovim što si napisala...
ljudi danas piju tablete ko bombone,umrtvljuju bol,otupljuju mozak i što sve ne...

stvarno se slažem da doktori olako prepisuju sedative i antidepresive koji su sve samo ne bezazleni.

----------


## mikka

> Ja bih rekla da taj "okorjeli pušač marihuane"kao prvo ima veliku sreću da mu to dijete uopće nije oduzeto,a zatim da se djetetu uz djetinjstvu nije što dogodilo dok ga je tata "pazio",no preptostavljam da je ipak imao pomoć neke stabilnije osobe.
> 
> A što se činjenice da je dijete izraslo u snažnog,neporočnog čovjeka tiče,nije rijetkost da djeca teških alkoholičara zaziru od alkohola i u najbezazlenijoj količini,odnosno bježe od njega ko vrag od tamjana.
> Pretpostavljam da se ovdje desilo nešto slično. :/


a cuj, sto se tice prvog dijela tvog posta mislim da onaj poduzetnik ciji sin je nedavno autom ubio curu u VG nije ni pio ni pusio cigarete/travu. i sad nek mi netko kaze da je on bolji otac od ovog koji je odgojio dijete kojem ne bi palo na pamet raditi takve neodgovorne stvari. jel i onaj prvi isto imao veliku srecu da mu dijete nije oduzeto? radi toga jer je previse radio, a to je, koliko znamo, potpuno legalno i nije podlozno raspravi. dok se ne desi nesto onakvo.
dobro, ne znam se ja tako dobro izrazavati, ali ne volim generalizaciju. ako netko pusi/pije/duva otprilike je jednaka mogucnost da odgoji "normalno" dijete kao i onaj koji to ne radi. moj point je da je stvar u odnosu prema djetetu.
haug.

----------


## ronin

*mikka* pa nije pušenje trave jedini aspekt neodgovornog roditeljstva!
Ovaj je poduzetnik falio u drugim,jaaako bitnim stvarima,al to svejedno onog prvog ne čini odgovornim roditeljem.

----------


## flower

> ako netko pusi/pije/duva otprilike je jednaka mogucnost da odgoji "normalno" dijete kao i onaj koji to ne radi. moj point je da je stvar u odnosu prema djetetu.
> haug.


haug i tebi. nazalost mnoga istr. i mnogi stavovi strucnjaka na podrucju odg. dokazuju da nije tako, dapace...
ima jedan paradoks u odgoji - da iz najlosijih uvjeta znaju "ispasti" najbolji ljudi...ali uz svakog tog ima jos na desetke koji to ne uspiju.
 oni prvi prezive po principu sto me ne ubije-jaca me...
odnos s djetetom nije u kristalnoj kugli neovisan o nasim postupcima, neovisan o nasim nacinima nosenja s hedonistickim potrebama ili stresom, neovisan o tome da li radimo nesto nelegalno...
tvoja tvrdnja jednostavno ne stoji.

----------


## Bubica

po meni, nije čudno da alkoholičar ili ovisnik odgoji dijete koji to nikada neće biti, reko bi čovjek: vidio je i naučio kako to nije dobro. 

Ipak, veliki broj alkoholičara imaju u obitelji blisku osobu koja je alkoholičar (kod narkomana druga generacija jednostavno još, uglavnom, nema dovoljno godina). Iako su djeca vjerojatno tisuću puta ponovila da ona neće nikada piti (ili pušit ako je riječ o pušačima), ipak u prvim ozbiljnijim frustracijskim situacijama u odrasloj dobi reagiraju (na nesvjesnoj razini) na način kojim su bili najviše izloženi tokom djetinjstva, dakle onako kako su naučili da se rješavaju frustrairajuće situacije  - konzumiranjem alkohola. Ovim mehanizmom se često tumači i generacijsko prenošenje agresivnog ponašanja, i sl. 

Dakle, ne treba podcijeniti snagu činjenice da dijete gleda, motri naše ponašanje, ono upija kako se mi ponašamo u različitim životnim situacijama (ne samo prema njemu), kako se nosimo s njima, dijete uči po modelu...

----------


## suzyem

> Iako su djeca vjerojatno tisuću puta ponovila da ona neće nikada piti (ili pušit ako je riječ o pušačima), ipak u prvim ozbiljnijim frustracijskim situacijama u odrasloj dobi reagiraju (na nesvjesnoj razini) na način kojim su bili najviše izloženi tokom djetinjstva, dakle onako kako su naučili da se rješavaju frustrairajuće situacije  - konzumiranjem alkohola.


Ma kakvi, djeca ne počinju pušiti ni piti u odrasloj dobi, nego već kao teenegeri, i to ne potiču frustrirajuće situacije, dapače, to su situacije u kojima se dijete želi asimilirati s ekipom, pa svi znamo kak to ide.....
Ja nisam, recimo, počela pušiti jer su mi roditelji pušili, jer se nisam znala nositi sa stresom... dapače, pa dugo vremena mi je bilo zlo od cigarete (šta vi mislite da je cigareta odmah tak fina, i pobjeđuje stres?), al na žalost sam bila ustrajna, samo zbog ekipe   :/ 
I mogli su se moji roditelji na glavu nasaditi, pričati o tome kako je to loše, vodi u bolest, voditi me svojim nepušačkim primjerom... uzalud vam trud svirači   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mama courage

> samo bih se osvrnula na koristenje lijekova za psihicke poremecaje koje prepisuje lijecnik - oni itekako mogu dati strasne reakcije tijela (cesto agresivnost) pa ih ne bi bas tako svrstavala u grupu manje opasnih ili vise prihvatljivih jer ih je dao doktor. (da ne pricam o njihovoj ovisnosti i danjem skidanju sa drugim lijekovima i tako u krug i krug) no da ne skrecem s teme...


o da, poznam momka koji je sa svojih 11 godina stavljao vlastitu pijanu majku u krevet - zenu koja je psihicki bila bolesna, uzimala antidepresive, a uz to i pila i pusila (nije bila agresivna) - sve legalne "droge". kakve je to sve ostalo psihicke posljedice na njega bolje da ne pricam.

a najcudnije u cijeloj prici, kad bi se obitelj (momak, sestra, njegova mama, i njeni roditelji) okupili za nedjeljnim ruckom, otac, tj. djed, patron obitelji je svaki put pokusao ponuditi casicu vina majci koja se nakon puno godina ovisnosti uspjela odviknuti od alkohola. stari dida nikako nije mogao prihvatiti da se za ruckom i vecerom ne popije po koja casica, kao sto je on to cinio zadnjih 60 godina.




> nije čudno da alkoholičar ili ovisnik odgoji dijete koji to nikada neće biti, reko bi čovjek: vidio je i naučio kako to nije dobro.


poznam dosta muskaraca, starije generacije, jedan od njih je moj djed, koji nikad nije izlazio i pio bas iz razloga sto je njegov otac bio alkoholicar. 




> htjedo pitat isto šta i flower;pa ko je odgovoran za dijete dok spava;omamljena nebi nikad mogla brinut za dijete:imalo omamljena!ni s popijenom pivom!


tko je odgovoran za dijete ako ja odem u kino s mojom najboljom prijateljicom, tko je odgovoran kad odlazim na dva dana u drugi grad radi magisterija, tko je odgovoran kad odlazim na rodjendanski tulum, tko je odgovoran kad odlucim otici na forumaske kavice    :Razz:   ?! sve ovo sam radila - ne pusim, ne duvam, ne pijem - pa me opet nije bilo pored djeteta tih nekoliko sati. ako si to mogu priustiti, tj. ako imam nekog, rodjenog oca tog djeteta, zasto ne bih smjela (i obrnuto) ? pa popiti i koju casicu ? ionako ne pijem, jer uglavnom vozim... i bez ove zabrane od 0.0 promila.

----------


## Zeko1

ako odem u kino s najboljom prijateljicom, na kavu ili rođendanski tulum za dijete je odgovoran onaj ko je u tom trenutku s njim. a ako čekam da dijete zaspi da si popijem ili poduvam, bojim se da sam i dalje odgovorna ja (teško da si muž isto ne bi popil i poduval).
i dijete uglavnom kad zaspi spava čitavu noć pa se onda možemo opustiti? nije vas nikad probudila djetetova temperatura koje do tad nije bilo? nas bome je, nažalost ne jednom! i kaj bi bilo da smo se prije toga malo (ili malo više) opustili jer smo računali da bu spavala do jutra?
a kaj se tiče veće štetnosti cigarete nego marihuane, mislim da sam nedavno čitala da su nova istraživanja pokazala da to nema veze s vezom

----------


## sorciere

i koji je na kraju smisao ovog topika?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## suzyem

> i koji je na kraju smisao ovog topika?


Da vidimo kako izvest da se naduvamo i napijemo i uz put hendlamo klince   :Grin:

----------


## plashljivo_pile

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i koji je na kraju smisao ovog topika?  
> 
> 
> Da vidimo kako izvest da se naduvamo i napijemo i uz put hendlamo klince


  :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

:Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

nisam naduvana... ali pitam se jel kompjuteri mogu duvat...   :Grin:  ... poslala sam jučer mail svom društvu s interneta. i pitala kako se radi gibanica. 

upravo mi javili da sam poslala mail  srpskoj pravoslavnoj crkvi u briselu  :shock: , sutkinji vrhovnog suda u nekoj drugoj državi, bivšem dečku moje prijateljice ...  sve me strah oće li se popis proširiti... 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

(adrese su u inboxu te prijateljice...  :? )

----------


## Drimm

I jel sutkinja ili pravoslavna crkva znaju kako se radi gibanica? Možda ide trava unutra.   :Grin:  Ili si i ti fulala topic.
Nego glede ovog kažnjivo ili ne na forumu ili ne...Račan je rekao da je pušio travu, trava je ilegalna, Račan se bavio politikom do smrti (dok ga život nije banirao) nisu ga izbacili iz politike. Ne vidim razlog da se i ovdje ne raspravlja o istome.
Koliko čujem, sada se i Milanović ugledao na prethodnika pa se hvali da je i on pušio.
I slažem se u jednome, možemo mi našoj djeci tupiti o štetnostima trave, alkohola, cigareta. Možda poprime naš model. Ali će vjerojatno poprimiti svoj model kad to isto probaju. 
x mojih prijatelja, rodbine i poznanika je zapalilo tu prvu cigaretu u životu i nikada više.
I meni se mama klela da bi stavila ruku u vatru da neću zapaliti tu prvu cigaretu, ali jesam. Morala sam probati. Unatoč njenim upozorenjima i tome da mi je smetao dim.
No kako kaže suzyem, treba se stvarno potruditi da postaneš pušač.
 :Grin:  
Vjerujem da ima tinejdžera koji neće probati marihuanu jer su im mama i tata tako rekli, ali vjerujem da će ih biti još više koji će probati zabranjeno voće. U općem buntu. Nekog će zavidati kao Ronin i neće više nikada, neko neće ništa osjetiti pa više neće ili će opet...
Poanta: mislim da puno toga ovisi o karakteru djeteta, stupnju zabrana i proporcionalno tome bunta i dostupnosti marihuane u društvu u kojem se dijete kreće. I najvažnije, ako i znatiželjno da si dijete samo zna postaviti granice.

----------


## meri78

> ali ne vidim razloga zašto si roditelj ne može dati oduška u bilo kojem obliku Wink u trentutcima kada dijete spava navečer.
> 
> 
>  tko je tad odgovoran za dijete?


na nekog jedan joint djeluje tako da mu je muka, da ne zna za sebe slijedećih dva sata, a na netko može takav i riješavati zadatke iz matematike. vjerujem da se *nitko* tko ima dijete u sobi do neće baš ići napiti/napušiti tako da ne zna za sebe i da ne može, u slučaju da se dijete probudi, otići ponovo uspavati to dijete. svi znamo da su nam se prioritet s tim što smo postali roditelji promijenili i da je dijete na [/b]prvom mjestu[/b]. pa vjerujem ako roditelj shvati da u tim trenutcima jedno isključuje drugo da će odabrati zahtjeve svoga dijeteta, pa makar više nikad ne popio koju ili zapalio.

----------


## suzyem

Što se tiče dostupnosti marihuane.... MM ima rođake u Nizozemskoj, koji imaju dvije kćeri... prije nekoliko godina bile su teenegerice, i tada, kad su eksperimentirale s drogama, a bome jesu   :Sad:   mislim da su rekle da su marihuanu zapalile tek par puta, pa veća su im fora bila bombončići, mislim, tko bi još pušio travu kad je dostupna u kafićima, samo okorjeli (kršitelj koda)iji   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lavache

sad, ne znam koja ste svi generacija, ali kada smo mi bili u pubertetu i u potrazi za antijunacima po svim se školama proširila vijest o ''feeeenomenalnoj knjizi'' koja je zapravo za svrhu imala odmaknuti djecu od droge - mi djeca s kolodvora zoo...

dakle, ja bi sada, danas, tu knjigu zabranila   :Grin:  
stvaaarno ne znam tko od nas nije htio biti kao ona mala...
cijeli taj njen svijet je bio toliko mističan, ona nam je svima bila tako cool, njeni su doživljaji bilo tak suuuper... mislim da je sreća bila u tome kaj se onda ni pod razno nije moglo tak lako nabaviti sve te droge koje se danas mogu nabavit' valjda i u dvorištu dječjih vrtića...

toliko o načinima odmaka klinaca od (s)tvari koje bi trebali ostaviti po strani. fakat ne znam kaj bi se danas desilo da klinke pročitaju knjigu. hop! - prvi diler je tu...

mislim da - kada se radi o odgoju, ne smijemo djeci govoriti na način - joj, ovo ti je štetno, od toga ćeš blablabla...
treba im nekako utuviti u glavu da im to jednostavno nije potrebno.
faza experimentiranja će doći. svi ju imaju. samo je pitanje do kuda će ići. a na to se može utjecati. 

a kad smo kod literature - moj buraz je čitao strah i prijezir u l.a.
čovjek ni ne puši ni ne pije ali je oduvijek bio zainteresiran za neke vrste istraživanja. znanstvenog.
ne bi me čudilo da je išao probati sve i bilježiti kaj se dešava... 
mislim, frajer je išel pušiti svo bilje u našem dvorištu kao i sve kućanske preparate - od deterdženata do kajaznam čega - samo da vidi...

uglavnom, danas je normalna i odgovorna osoba. nije se na ništ zakačil. ni na žuto a ni na pronto ili ajax...

sad sam se pogubila u pointu posta... :/   :Grin:  

uglavnom, da   :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## ive

> stvaaarno ne znam tko od nas nije htio biti kao ona mala... 
> cijeli taj njen svijet je bio toliko mističan, ona nam je svima bila tako cool, njeni su doživljaji bilo tak suuuper...


 :? 
Bome, ja sam čitala dva puta knjigu, ali ni u jednom trenutku nisam poželjela biti ona. Dapače njen život mi je bio užas i horor i pri svakom spomenu droge meni su se te scene iz knjige vraćale i sva bi se naježila...

----------


## sorciere

> I jel sutkinja ili pravoslavna crkva znaju kako se radi gibanica? Možda ide trava unutra.   Ili si i ti fulala topic.


nemam pojma... možda mi se javi popadija...   :Laughing: 
a topik nisam fulala... tolko je dima da se i topik naduvao... i nemam više pojma o čemu je. 

a zvala me i jedna prijateljica. njen sin duva. ali u limenoj glazbi   :Grin:  . i ide zbog toga 8 dana duvat u grčku... 

lavache, ja sam generacija đoke balaševića... iz pedeset-i-neke...   :Razz:

----------


## abonjeko

> dok se ona brcka u moru, savjeti i dalje dolaze... cemu i kome to ?    citam njene postove i vidim da sto god da se dogodilo - najbitniji je odlazak na more. nije bitna ni svadja, ni krvarenje - bitno je da se badic kupi.  :/


E, hebiha sada (ok, ok...ne cenzurirajte s "gruba riječ") ali nema potrebe sada beskonačno dubinski SVE analizirati....mislim da je samo malo htjela unijeti pozitive.... :/

----------


## sladjanaf

> stvaaarno ne znam tko od nas nije htio biti kao ona mala... 
> cijeli taj njen svijet je bio toliko mističan, ona nam je svima bila tako cool, njeni su doživljaji bilo tak suuuper...


ti si ozbiljna?

ja nisam htjela bit ko ona mala, ni kad sam imala 12, 15 ili 18 godina.

a opet, ne bih ju zabranila, jer smatram da u toj knjizi nema ništa na što bi se bilo koje dijete tinejdžerske dobi moglo ugledati.

 :shock:

----------


## ronin

> stvaaarno ne znam tko od nas nije htio biti kao ona mala... 
> cijeli taj njen svijet je bio toliko mističan, ona nam je svima bila tako cool, njeni su doživljaji bilo tak suuuper...
> 			
> 		
> 
> ti si ozbiljna?
> 
> ja nisam htjela bit ko ona mala, ni kad sam imala 12, 15 ili 18 godina.
> 
> ...


I ja sam njen život doživjela kao čisti horor-pogotove one dijelove kada se skidala s droge i prostituirala se.
Ni na tren mi ništa tu nije bilo privlačno.Ali mi je bilo jako zanimljivo za čitati.

Mislim da je knjiga poučna i da će na većinu djece djelovati ipak kao pouka u što ti se život može pretvoriti

Mislim,mi smo u većini na ovom forumu roditelji male djece i možda nam je tema ovisnoti još daleka,no svejedno mi je zanimljivo razgovarati s vama o tome,pa možda da proširimo malo temu na pitanje kako vi sebe zamišljate kao roditelje(neki od vas imaju tinejdžere)čija djeca izlaze i dolaze u doticaj sa svim i svačim...kako se mislite postaviti?

----------


## may

u biti gdje je akterica ove priče? još na moru?   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

to ti je jako važno znati?
tema je ionako sa njezine priče otišla u prilično općenite vode.

----------


## lavache

> stvaaarno ne znam tko od nas nije htio biti kao ona mala... 
> cijeli taj njen svijet je bio toliko mističan, ona nam je svima bila tako cool, njeni su doživljaji bilo tak suuuper...
> 			
> 		
> 
>  :? 
> Bome, ja sam čitala dva puta knjigu, ali ni u jednom trenutku nisam poželjela biti ona. Dapače njen život mi je bio užas i horor i pri svakom spomenu droge meni su se te scene iz knjige vraćale i sva bi se naježila...


u naše tri škole u kvartu maltene da nije postojao fan club...
je, bilo je to grozno, ali nas je nekaj vuklo tome...
ona nam je bila heroj...

kajaznam, tak je bilo...
baš se sjećam kak smo sa strahopoštovanjem prepričavali knjigu...
imali smo tada cca 12 godina...

----------


## lavache

> stvaaarno ne znam tko od nas nije htio biti kao ona mala... 
> cijeli taj njen svijet je bio toliko mističan, ona nam je svima bila tako cool, njeni su doživljaji bilo tak suuuper...
> 			
> 		
> 
>  :? 
> Bome, ja sam čitala dva puta knjigu, ali ni u jednom trenutku nisam poželjela biti ona. Dapače njen život mi je bio užas i horor i pri svakom spomenu droge meni su se te scene iz knjige vraćale i sva bi se naježila...


u naše tri škole u kvartu maltene da nije postojao fan club...
je, bilo je to grozno, ali nas je nekaj vuklo tome...
ona nam je bila heroj...

kajaznam, tak je bilo...
baš se sjećam kak smo sa strahopoštovanjem prepričavali knjigu...
imali smo tada cca 12 godina...

----------


## sorciere

kikica je čitala knjigu. nju je zanimalo što je potaklo takvo ponašanje, i što bi se moglo napraviti da se takvim ljudima pomogne.

eto - dojmovi iz druge percepcije   :Grin:  .

----------


## mama courage

ja sam s 12 godina citala ljubavnika od m. duras   :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

a ja s 10 gričku vješticu.   :Grin:

----------


## BusyBee

> stvaaarno ne znam tko od nas nije htio biti kao ona mala... 
> cijeli taj njen svijet je bio toliko mističan, ona nam je svima bila tako cool, njeni su doživljaji bilo tak suuuper


Ja sam imala sasvim drugi dozivljaj knjige, nikako me se nije dojmila kao role-model. Ni moje sire drustvo.

Ja sam citala Gricku s 12.  :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

> a ja s 10 gričku vješticu.


e, da... i ja sam to  citala... i bila zaljubljena u grofa sinisu. 


ovaj topik ce svakakva skretanja s teme dozivjeti.   :Laughing:

----------


## Bubica

> Ma kakvi, djeca ne počinju pušiti ni piti u odrasloj dobi, nego već kao teenegeri, i to ne potiču frustrirajuće situacije, dapače, to su situacije u kojima se dijete želi asimilirati s ekipom, pa svi znamo kak to ide.....


Mi uporno u ovom topiku brkamo prigodno konzumiranje i ovisnost. Naravno da djeca počinju eksperimentirati u adolescenciji ali je pitanje zašto netko to nastavlja raditi svakodnevno, razvija ovisnost, zašto se te ovisnosti ne može odreći niti kada postane roditelj. Jer, priča je startala s čovjekom koji ima dijete, očekuje drugo i "duva" svaki dan.

----------


## flower

da tema je roditelji koji su konzumenti opojnih droga ili ovisnici...
za knjizevni klub molim otvorite novi topik   :Grin:  
za gibanice i sl. imate vec topik   :Grin:  

ovo bi ostavila kao podsjetnik za one kojima misli lutaju:



> pitanje zašto netko to nastavlja raditi svakodnevno, razvija ovisnost, zašto se te ovisnosti ne može odreći niti kada postane roditelj. Jer, priča je startala s čovjekom koji ima dijete, očekuje drugo i "duva" svaki dan.

----------


## ronin

> za knjizevni klub molim otvorite novi topik


Ih ko da ga ne bi odmah zaključali.  :Razz:  

A baš bi me zanimalo što forumašice čitaju   :Grin:

----------


## flower

ja ga ne bih kljucala...zasto? citanje je puno kvalitetniji oblik hedonizma od...  :Razz:  
a kakve veze citanje ima s roditeljstvom - eto npr. knjige koje ne biste dali djetetu citati   :Grin:

----------


## ive

> ive prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				stvaaarno ne znam tko od nas nije htio biti kao ona mala... 
> ...


mamicu mu, pa u koju školu i u kojem kvartu si ti išla u školu? 
ja sam dva put čitala knjigu baš radi tog snažnog dojma (o užasu koji napravi droga) koji je priča ostavila na mene. nadam se da će ju i moja cura čitati jedan dan i voljela bih i da na nju djeluje kao i na mene ili na kikicu.

----------


## mama courage

cure, ne dajte se navuci... oni nas se samo hoce rijesiti s ovog topica... a nama ovdje bas fino...   :Coffee:  cekamo godota....   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

ma koja knjiga ? Mi djeca s kolodvora ZOO?
ak je ta, ja bih je uvela kao lektiru

----------


## sorciere

kakav godot   :Grin:  !

ovo je bolje od kafke   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   (ne od kafe, da ne bi bilo zabune)

----------


## fegusti

...pogotovo uz kaf(k)u  :Wink:

----------


## flower

:Coffee:

----------


## sorciere

> 


jel to poziv?   :Grin:

----------


## lavache

evo, pitala sam frendove koji rekreativno  :Grin:  pljugaju i imaju klince kaj bi napravili da saznaju da im klinac pljuga.
jedni su rekli da još nisu sigurni, a drugi su rekli da ovisi.
ak bi skontali da to radi zbog nekog gušta i rijetko vjerojatno ne bi dizali preveliku buku oko toga, ali bi ga upozorili na extreme. ako bi pušio samo zato da se napuši i jer to okolina od njega očekuje, onda bi vjerojatno potpuno drugačije i strože reagirali.

makar mi nije jasno kak bi oni skontali dal im dijete pljuga hedonizma radi ili zbog pritiska okoline... :? 

kaj se knjige tiče - šalata   :Grin: 

btw, baš čitamo na teletextu da je dečko od 14 god. umro nakon kaj je sa frendovima udisao plin iz upaljača 
:shock:

----------


## sorciere

meni ostala još jedna pljuga uz kavu  :? ... jel nekom usput? kod mene je to iz hedonizma   :Laughing:

----------


## majkamara

Pitanje za simpatizere rekreativnog pusenja trave - 

Da li biste seli vi i vase dete u autobus kojim upravlja vozac koji je malocas rekreativno dunuo?

Kako biste se osecali da vam naduvani zubar busi zube?

Pusenjem marihuane se dolazi u stanje izmenjene svesti,koncentracija pada,refleksi usporavaju.Nedajboze dete iznenada nocu dobije visoku temperaturu,treba adekvatno reagovati,voziti auto do npr dezurnog doktora...Suvise je dragocen ulog da bi se kockali...

Sto se tice mogucih posledica po dete ako zivi sa clanom duvackog orkestra (ili zavisnika od neke druge supstance) - 
ili je rezilijentno,zilavo pa ce se razviti u relativno zdravu licnost,
ili ce dobiti dijagnozu zenemarenog ili zlostavljanog deteta sa svim radostima koje idu uz to - nedostatak poverenja u sebe,socijalna i druga vrsta anksioznosti,ostale neuroze i neurozice,razni poremecaji licnosti,delikventno ponasenje...lista je dugacka

----------


## mikka

> Da li biste seli vi i vase dete u autobus kojim upravlja vozac koji je malocas rekreativno dunuo?


radije dunuo, nego popio.




> Kako biste se osecali da vam naduvani zubar busi zube?


ja znam kirurga koji je rekreativno duvao. svoj je posao obavljao savrseno.




> Pusenjem marihuane se dolazi u stanje izmenjene svesti,koncentracija pada,refleksi usporavaju.Nedajboze dete iznenada nocu dobije visoku temperaturu,treba adekvatno reagovati,voziti auto do npr dezurnog doktora...Suvise je dragocen ulog da bi se kockali...


da, nekome se dogada opisano. nekom ne. netko je potpuno sposoban naduvan obaviti najzahjevnije i najodgovornije radnje, netko nije.

ja i dalje ne kuzim. zasto se za nekog tko duva po defaultu misli/govori da zanemaruje/zlostavlja dijete?

----------


## sorciere

> ja i dalje ne kuzim. zasto se za nekog tko duva po defaultu misli/govori da zanemaruje/zlostavlja dijete?


valjda zato što to i radi. 

iz tvog posta isčitavam da je to pozitivna navika!? iako zakonom nije dozvoljena... stvarno se pitam zašto... jer npr. u amsterdamu imaju i gljive, koje zovu lude gljive... pa se njima hrane... da malo više polude. dozvoljene zakonom, ali kako ih je par odapelo (jedača, ne gljiva) - po novom uz to ide i upozorenje... da nije preporučljivo za sve...

ja sam skoro dobila po piksi od duvača. jer nije imao smotuljak pri ruci. pa poblesavio... inače je bio divan dečko, misliš - mrava ne bi zgazio... pa sam ga ignorirala kad sam skužila da je duvač...

onda su me svi kolege iz grupe napali kak sam okrutna, jer je on zapravo divan... pa sam im ja ponudila da mu prave društvo... NITKO nije htio... 

eto, tak ti je to u praksi... 

nego, ja bi da se vratim na književnost... baš mi je žao što je krleža tam di je... on bi to baš fino znao opisati... bio čovjek živopisan...

----------


## mikka

uzivanje marihuane ima daleko manje negativnih posljedica nego uzivanje nikotina ili alkohola. to sto su ovi legalni mislim da vise govori o lobijima nego o nekoj "drustvenoj dobrobiti" (btw jos nisam cula za drzavu koja brine za drustvenu dobrobit, osim mozda one gore skandinavske zemlje).
iz mog posta iscitavas da je to, po meni, manje negativna navika od pusenja, cuganja, ludiranja gljivama ili ostalim drogama (posto smo se na pocetku topika zakacili bas za zizu).
nisam nikad cula za agresivnog duvaca (ali za pusace i cugere jesam), postoji mogucnost da je iz nekih drugih razloga psihicki labilan, ne nuzno zbog duvanja.
and now, natrag na knjizevnost.

----------


## sorciere

> iz mog posta iscitavas da je to, po meni, manje negativna navika od pusenja, cuganja, ludiranja gljivama ili ostalim drogama (posto smo se na pocetku topika zakacili bas za zizu).
> nisam nikad cula za agresivnog duvaca (ali za pusace i cugere jesam), postoji mogucnost da je iz nekih drugih razloga psihicki labilan, ne nuzno zbog duvanja.
> and now, natrag na knjizevnost.


tjah... nemreš ti meni reći kaj JA isčitavam iz tvog posta...   :Laughing:   jes da imam nikotina u glavi, i da me to totalno ošamutilo (baš se pitam kak uspjevam naći slova na tipkovnici...  :?  ), ali još uvijek isčitavam isto...   :Razz:  

ti nisi čula za agresivce - ja doživjela... i kaj bumo sad?   :Laughing:  

o kojoj književnosti želiš raspravljati? vidiš da poklanjam knjige, što znači da sam se s tog tipa knjiga prebacila na lakopsihološkuliteraturu... baš čitam neregistriranu kopiju jedne super knjige   :Grin:  .

----------


## mikka

> postoji mogucnost da je iz nekih drugih razloga psihicki labilan, ne nuzno zbog duvanja.


mozda ga je tata lemao veelikim koznim remenom jer je tata htio da nije gej.
ili je htio da studira pravo, ili mozda knjizevnost?

----------


## mikka

a ne, nisam ja za knjizevnost, droge su moja bransa  :Wink:

----------


## sorciere

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> postoji mogucnost da je iz nekih drugih razloga psihicki labilan, ne nuzno zbog duvanja.
> 
> 
> mozda ga je tata lemao veelikim koznim remenom jer je tata htio da nije gej.
> ili je htio da studira pravo, ili mozda knjizevnost?


je gadno... možda stvarno je... a on otišo učit francuski u švicarsku... bljak...   :Nope:  

a možda su ga strašili vješticama kad je bio mali... i onda sretne mene...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

eto vidis, sta sve moze biti okidac..  :Laughing:

----------


## ronin

> a možda su ga strašili vješticama kad je bio mali... i onda sretne mene...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Obistiniše mu se traume iz djetinjstva.  :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> a ne, nisam ja za knjizevnost, droge su moja bransa


baš sam čitala nedavno jednu presudu na tridesetineštostrana... tip dobio tri godine, jer su mu prek vikendice prenesli 10 kila marice... a zabunio se kad je rekao da je običan smotuljak njegov, jer je mislio da je od sina... 

pa ak si zainteresirana za odmor...   :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a možda su ga strašili vješticama kad je bio mali... i onda sretne mene...   
> 
> 
>    
> Obistiniše mu se traume iz djetinjstva.


sad kad pol foruma počne duvat od trauma...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

> ronin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sorciere prvotno napisa
> ...


gle posjecenost topika, kaj mislis da pol foruma vec ne duva?

----------


## sorciere

rest in pis do sutra... ak ne bu lokota   :Laughing:  ... 
odoh se bacit u krevet... sutra radim...   :Sad:  

(uvijek me možeš sanjati ak ti pofalim   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

----------


## mama courage

> Pitanje za simpatizere rekreativnog pusenja trave - 
> 
> Da li biste seli vi i vase dete u autobus kojim upravlja vozac koji je malocas rekreativno dunuo?


ne bih. niti da pije, da uzima jake tablete il sl. a opet s druge strane, mogu razumjeti da taj isti sofer dodje kuci i popije casicu vina ili popije tabletu za spavanje ako mora sutra biti odmoran za posao.




> Pusenjem marihuane se dolazi u stanje izmenjene svesti,koncentracija pada,refleksi usporavaju.Nedajboze dete iznenada nocu dobije visoku temperaturu,treba adekvatno reagovati,voziti auto do npr dezurnog doktora...Suvise je dragocen ulog da bi se kockali...


sve se to moze dogoditi i kad se roditelj napije (na nekoj veselici), prejede se, popije tabletu za spavanje, ili jednostavno izadje iz kuce i nema ga 2-3 sata. al odgovoran roditelj ce se pobrinuti da za to vrijeme drugi roditelj (il baka/djed) bude spreman na sve sto se moze dogoditi. ne zelim relativizirati stetnost marihuane, al ne smatram da netko tko duva je ipso facto losh roditelj. kao sto ne smatram da je to roditelj koji pushi.... ako ne pushi djetetu u facu.

ne znam zasto je to tako tesko shvatiti ? u protivnom bi mogli otpisati svoj drustveni zivot dok nam se djeca ne isele iz kuce ?!  :? mm i ja se izmjenjujemo... mene u posljednjim mjesecima nije bilo skoro svaki vikend... sto sam radila je nebitno, da se sto dogodilo, mm je bio tu.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

ja se zaista ne sjećam da je itko rekao da mu je ok da se netko omamljuje na radnom mjestu odnosno u prisustvu djeteta?

----------


## irai

meri78 je napisala/o:

Citat:

na nekog jedan joint djeluje tako da mu je muka, da ne zna za sebe slijedećih dva sata, a na netko može takav i riješavati zadatke iz matematike. vjerujem da se nitko tko ima dijete u sobi do neće baš ići napiti/napušiti tako da ne zna za sebe i da ne može, u slučaju da se dijete probudi, otići ponovo uspavati to dijete. svi znamo da su nam se prioritet s tim što smo postali roditelji promijenili i da je dijete na [/b]prvom mjestu[/b]. pa vjerujem ako roditelj shvati da u tim trenutcima jedno isključuje drugo da će odabrati zahtjeve svoga dijeteta, pa makar više nikad ne popio koju ili zapalio.

Samo potpisujem!

----------


## mislava

na temelju napisanog,naša Trudnica mi djeluje zbrkana,zbunjena i pomalo nesvjesna situacije.treba odrediti prioritete,puuuno pričati s mužem(ne prijetiti odlaskom i sličnim),jedan razgovor teško da će sve riješiti.

držim fige da uspijete.
i nikada,nikomenemoj dopustiti da te vrijeđa,omalovažava i šalje u K....
bez obzira na travu i ostalo o čem se burno raspravlja,tvoj suprug bi te trebao cijeniti i ako ništa znati pristojno razgovarati s majkom svoje djece.

----------


## Audrey

> i nikada,nikomenemoj dopustiti da te vrijeđa,omalovažava i šalje u K....
> bez obzira na travu i ostalo o čem se burno raspravlja,tvoj suprug bi te trebao cijeniti i ako ništa znati pristojno razgovarati s majkom svoje djece.


E ovo ću ja potpisat uvijek!

----------


## trudnica

evo mene napokon...
na kretno sama ali probati ću napisati što više, vidim da kretke izjave se krivo protumaće
 prvo problem...
ostala sam trudna da g anisam dobro poznavala...
desi se svakome pa i meni... prije sam osuđivala takve cure.. a sada sam kuš jer mi je isto...
 kada se zaljubiš ne vidiš ni prst pred nosom
2. nisam se trebala udati... ali eto... udala sam se jer ga volim i jer sam ga i tada volila kao i sada
3. kada sam došla iz bolnice bio je bolji tat anego ja mama...
i hranio ju je i prematao i nosao... i to mu nikada neću zaboraviti
4. otišla sam na more kako bi daleko od svega razgovarali i smislili načni da nastavimo s brakom
ide sad... javim se

----------


## fritulica1

Pa ne mogu vjerovati u što se ovo izrodilo, a ja išla topic tražiti na jednoroditeljske i čudim se gdje je nestao??? 
Nešto sam stigla pročitati, nešto sam preskočila, mogu samo reći da sam na neke izjave ostala  :shock:. 
Btw, a ja mislila da je trava odavno out i da još samo pokoji dinosaur duva...  :Laughing:  
Sada mogu samo potpisati stavove Sonje3333, žao mi je što sam preskočila raspravu....

Evo vidiš *trudnice,* dok te nije bilo, ovdje je bio totalni raspašoj, ukoliko imaš potrebu još razgovarati o svom problemu, ja bih ti savjetovala otvaranje novog topica na jednoroditeljskim, a možda je bolje da ovaj ignoriraš.

----------


## sorciere

:? 

a zašto na jednoroditeljskim - kad je s mužem?????????????????

----------


## fritulica1

imaš pravo sorci, poanta je bila da otvori novi topic, rakla sam na jednoroditeljskima jer je ovaj topic tamo bio otvoren...bez drugih aluzija.

----------


## ronin

otvoren je drugi topic,no s drugim problemom :/

----------


## fritulica1

:/

----------


## sorciere

> imaš pravo sorci, poanta je bila da otvori novi topic, rakla sam na jednoroditeljskima jer je ovaj topic tamo bio otvoren...bez drugih aluzija.


pa ja se tog ne sjećam  :/ ... ja ga gledam na izazovima roditeljstva... 

nisam mislila na nikakve aluzije, nego na to da jednoroditeljske nisu po defaultu podforum za *bračne* probleme   :Grin:  . 

aj dodaj koju fritulicu....   :Naklon:   :Mljac:

----------


## fritulica1

...a luda si...  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

> ...a luda si...


uvijek!!   :Laughing:

----------


## ronin

> nisam mislila na nikakve aluzije, nego na to da jednoroditeljske nisu po defaultu podforum za *bračne* probleme   .


vi ih ustvari i nemate  :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> nisam mislila na nikakve aluzije, nego na to da jednoroditeljske nisu po defaultu podforum za *bračne* probleme   . 
> 
> 
> vi ih ustvari i nemate


otkud ti to? probaj se svađat sama sa sobom, pa da vidim kolko ćeš izdržati!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## fritulica1

:Grin:  

Kakvog li izvitopirenog topica...nije ni čudo, s obzirom na temu.  :/

----------


## sandra123

Ja se svađam sama sa sobom bez obzira što imam muža.A što se tiče trudnice nemogu ništa pametno reć nije me to "gonilo".Sretno joj bilo , ma šta odlučila.

----------


## fritulica1

izvitopirenog=izvitoperenog  

djeluje i na mene...  :Trep trep:

----------


## Zullu

Ukratko..temu necije licne dileme ste skrenuli na pitanje o roditeljskoj odgovornosti i drogama. Ono sto ova zena treba presabrati je kvalitet svog braka, zivota sa tim covjekom, njegovim odnosom prema djetetu koje imaju. Ocito je da on ima odredjene probleme..ukoliko ih je spreman priznati, onda je spreman i da ih ispravi. Teze je kada se osoba nalazi u nekoj fazi negacije, tada se svaki pokusaj komunikacije odbija od zid. 
Ona sama treba presabrati, da li zeli i vrijedi boriti se za opstanak braka. Nije dala dovoljno informacija o svom braku i odnosima, da bi iko od nas mogao upucivati konkretnije savjete, sem onih koje ste dali u pocetku, da se nista ne odlucuje u panici i rastrojstvu, nego mirne glave. 

Sto se tice razgovora o travi..pa vecina je nas imala odredjena iskustva s njom i sigurno ce svako svoje misljenje bazirati na licnom iskustvu. Ali ne treba tako.. Kao sto ni alkohol ne djeluje isto na svakog covjeka tako ni ove vrste laksih droga. Takodjer nije tacno da ona ne stvara ovisnost. Kod odredjenih ljudi da..stvara je, u ovom ili onom obliku. Nedovoljna dnevna doza i moguce se reakcije pretjerane iziritiranosti, nervoze, rastrojstva itd..itd..
O stetnim posljedicama ne treba govoriti, jer cim se kaze ovisnost..postoji negativna konotacija  :Smile: 

Bez obzira koliko postujem neke licne stavove tipa ''ronin'', koja je dovoljno iskrena i samouvjerena da kaze sta radi i sta misli, toliko smatram da uvijek, ali uvijek mora postojati doza opreza pri stvarima koje bi mogle krenuti ''naopako''. 
Dakle, zapaliti joint na balkonu jedne mirne veceri nakon sto se ukucani ''smire''..pa ok..
Ali sta je sa nepredvidjenim situacijama? Sta je sa mogucom nepredvidjenom reakcijom tvog tijela, koja se nikad do tada nije desila? Iznenadnom nezgodom ili situacijom izazvanom trecom silom..
nabrajam..ali nadam se da se shvata poenta.. a to je da oko nase djece..nikad nije dosta opreza i prisebnosti.  Nisam hipokrata ni licemjer..svi se mi trebamo i moramo opustiti..pa zasto ne u momentima kada su nasa djeca u sigurnim rukama..recimo kod nasih roditelja ili vec nekoga kome ih mozemo ostaviti na par dana. 
Jer mi smo dovoljno zreli da donosimo odluke koje se ticu nas, ali nisu oni..nasa djeca.
To je to  :Smile:

----------


## trudnica

Jedna od stvari koje sam naučila tijekom života( pogotovo fakulteta) da se je najlakše okrenuti i otići, problem se treba riješiti... uhvati se u koštac s njim...
moj muž ima neke traume iz djetinstva, adolescencija i ima komplekse...
vjerojatno kao i svi mi,ovisi tko u kolikoj mjeri...
on se s tim nosi na ovaj načim ( pušenjem trave)... ja na drug način.. vi na drugi...
stvar je u tome da kod njega trava ne radi ništa...
Jer ako ja nisam doma,a on puši kada se vratim ja jedino po mirisu mogu skužiti jel je pušio ili ne...
Cure, javit ću vem se jer je on u blizini...

----------


## mikka

> Cure, javit ću vem se jer je on u blizini...


ovo zvuci kao zona sumraka  :Grin:

----------


## trudnica

Jednostavno ne želim da on zna da ja po forumima pričam o njemu i našem braku....
Od kada sam s njim u braku upoznala sam puno ljudi koji puše ili koriste neke druge droge.... to su sve ljudi koji imaju GADNIH problema sami sa sobom...
oni na taj način bježe sami od sebe... kukavice su!

----------


## MGrubi

> moj muž ima neke traume iz djetinstva, adolescencija i ima komplekse....


saznaj koje, prosurfaj moguća riješenja i polako pričom mu daj snage da se suoči s prošlošću
s kompleksima je lakše: svaki dan daš mu neku malu potvrdu da je dobar (vezano za koplex)
u malim dozama, svaki dan, i za sitnice, ne smije skužiti
kap po kap

----------


## samaritanka

Trudnice ljubav je jaca od razuma. On je s tobom jer si ti za njega jaka i razumna i on to zna. Neki se ljudi boje toga u sebi pa se drze razumnih. Ti dobro utjeces na njega i on to zna, sad vise nisi u potpunosti koncentrirana na njega, imas dijete, a drugo je na putu. On te pokusava zastiti tako da te ne opterecuje sa sobom i eventualnim problemima, a s druge strane te ipak opterecuje svojim ponasanjem i navikama.
Zdravije bi bilo za njega da se bavi nekim aktivnostima koje su ga prije cinile sretnim, a vezane su za prirodu na ovaj ili onaj nacin.
Sretno u svemu!
Nisam citala kompletnu raspravu na topiku jer nekako nisam stigla...

----------


## flower

mozda bi pristao da zajedno potrazite pomoc?

----------


## fritulica1

Flower, mislim da bi tako nešto bilo najbolje napraviti...Najprije treba vidjeti koliko on duva, dakle ako svaki dan rola jointeve i ako uvijek uz sebe ima travu, onda je on ovisan, koliko god se ovdje govorilo kako od trave nema ovisnosti. Nadalje, ako njegovi prijatelji konzumiraju jače droge, lako je moguće da ih konzumira i on, a prešućuje...



> svaki dan daš mu neku malu potvrdu da je dobar


Ma šta je dobar, samo sjedi i duva   :Evil or Very Mad:   Iskreno, trudnice, moje je mišljenje da ti svojim snagama nećeš njega promijeniti, može ti se dogoditi da potrošiš volju, ljubav, vrijeme, a on još uvijek na istom mjestu, sjedi i duva...Osim toga, misli na svoje dijete. Teško ćeš sama (uz pomoć svoje snage i ljubavi) riješiti ovaj problem. Probaj ga nagovoriti da potraži stručnu pomoć...
 :Heart:

----------


## samaritanka

fritulica i flower, cini mi se da trudnica sve to zna, medutim....
Iako se slazem i sa vama ipak mi se cini da ona sada prvo treba "odraditi" trudnocu...
Mozda jedna duhovna pomoc ne bi bila na odmet, ako je izvediva...

----------


## trudnica

Kada smo kupili drugi auto ( treći u godini dana), on je rekao ovaj auto služi za liječenje mojih komplekasa...mali ,nabrijan... bla bla bla
Odrastao je bez oca, mama mu je stalno radila kako bi prehranila 3 djece, bake su ih hranile ( ne odgajale)... manjak novaca, ljubavi ,poštovanja i tko zna što još ( za te stvari mi je priznao)
On puši SVAKI dan ( osim 10 dana kada smo bili na moru), ne uzima ništa drugo jer sam ja previše aždaja pa se ne usudi( kako ovo glupo zvuči)... 
-ima stresan posao
-nije nam do kraja riješeno stambeno pitanje
- drugo dijete na putu a s prvim još nismo " na konju"
- njegovi mene ne prihvaćaju
-ja ne razgovaram s njegovom bakom
- ja imam svoj stav ( makar se to čitajući ovaj topić ne vidi) i ne dam da se manipulira samnom...
sve su to sitnice s kojima se on ne može ili ti ne žeili nositi...
 nije ni svejdno ako nemaš od kuda platiti kredu ili otići u trgovinu...
a jednom smo razgovarali... otvoreno i je rekao kako ne želi život bez mene i male, da on ne želi živjeti kao prije,da mu ne fale izlasci i opijanja.... i da ne bi bio sretan...
tada sam ja potaknula tu temu jer smo bili u jako dobrim odnosima i pitala sam ga jel bi bio sretniji kada bi se rastali...
Znam da mu je stalo do nas...
Promijenio se je on jako, ali eto nitko ne može biti savršen...
Razgovarali smo  opomoći ( da ide psihologu) ali to je još status Q
Trebat će vremena da se promijeni... da sve sjedne na svoje mijesto... ali teško je kada nemate snage za sebe.. a kamo li za druge

----------


## Hady

nije mi jasno - jedan od problema je manjak love (nema za kredit i za u trgovinu) i onda to što ima potroši na svoj "bijeg"   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Hady

I ovi svi gore problemi koje si navela čine živote sigurno više od pola ljudi koji borave na ovom forumu...

----------


## mama sanja

Trudnice, imaš pp!

----------


## sorciere

> nije mi jasno - jedan od problema je manjak love (nema za kredit i za u trgovinu) i onda to što ima potroši na svoj "bijeg"


treći auto u godini dana...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Hady

> I ovi svi gore problemi koje si navela čine živote sigurno više od pola ljudi koji borave na ovom forumu...


Ovom rečenicom nisam htjela pametovati, već reći samo da su to svakodnevni problemi svih nas, ništa nerješivo..... i svaka tebi čast kad se sa svime time nosiš i još pokušavaš njemu pomoći.... duboko se nadam da će i on shvatiti da niste u bezizlaznoj situaciji

----------


## sandra123

Meni nije na kraju uopće jasno koja tebi pomoć treba?Osim trave svi smo većinom u nekim sličnim problemčićima (doduše mi ne kupujemo tri auta u godini)Pošalji ga u komunu na odvikavanje!!

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Pošalji ga u komunu na odvikavanje!!


I ja kažem, samo ne znam postoje li komune za odvikavanje od prečestog kupovanja auta? :?

----------


## meri78

> on je rekao ovaj auto služi za liječenje mojih komplekasa...mali ,nabrijan... bla bla bla


  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ronin

Malo ste mi zbrkani.
Posložiti prioritete u životu,pa onda djelovati.

----------


## trudnica

Znam da svi imamo iste probleme, znam da se rijetki od nas/njih kupaju u lovi... 
Da objasnim to kupovanje auta...
1 smo kupili kada smo se doselili u naš brlog jer nije u centru grada pa ne možeš bez auta, možeš ali opet...košta je 2 000 €
onda smo ga prodali za iste novce poznatim ljudima jer je nama trebao veći... i sigurniji... mužu je narasla plaća, da dobila posao i kupimo novi...
i onda problemi oko odlaska na posao jer ja moram imati auto za posao, a on mora radi svog posla i male i tako naletimo na naki "dobar" auto za sitnu lovu  i kupimo... tako da sada imamo dva auta... vjerujte ništa specijalno!

Meni nije na kraju uopće jasno koja tebi pomoć treba?

Treba mi savijet ako netko zna kako prodrijeti razgovorom do njega, do njegovih problema i objasniti mu da mu to u životu ne treba!
P.S: Pita on mene danas jel može večeras kod frenda gledat utakmicu? ( a  popodne na kavi njegov brat priča kako bi mogli kod tog frenda gledati utakmicu i napušavat se ,da su se oni jučer razvalili da su jedva došli kući)
Ja kažem da bi mi smetalo da se on ide napušavati a da ja OPET ostanem sama doma s silkom ( kćer) te da mi nije jasno to napušavanje svaki dan po par puta i on šuti.... i opet krene neka rasprava o nekim ljudima bla bla bla i opet se on vrati na početakrazgovora i kaže da je u redu da on ostane s nama doma.
ja tipkam vama a on gleda tekmu... silko je kod bake ( planirali smo obavit braćne dužnosti ali baka je došla 10 min prije utakmice..
 :Laughing:

----------


## mamasch

Moje skromno mišljenje je da je tvoj suprug, *trudnice*, nedorastao situaciji u kojoj se našao, tj. koju je zajedno s tobom stvorio, a ti pokušavaš hendlati situacijom i za sebe i za njega, i to ne baš uspješno. 
Izgleda da TM može uspjeti kad se potrudi ( 3 auta promijeniti u toku godine dana nije baš samo tak :?). Mogao bi biti bolji suprug i otac kad bi imao pravu motivaciju, a očito mu dvoje djece nisu dovoljna motivacija.
Sad nastupa preispitivanje samih sebe, kako želite nastaviti dalje, koje su vaše realne sposobnosti za ostvarenje zajedničkih ciljeva (prije toga ih naravno trebate konkretizirati, jer sve mi se čini kod vas dvoje je sve nekako u zraku    :Nope:  ).

Ovo što spominješ teško djetinjstvo, naporan posao, svakodnevne probleme i neslaganje sa članovima familije... ma draga moja svi to imamo, neki više neki manje, ali nismo više djeca i ne možemo se izvlačiti na neshvaćenost u pubertetu ili šamar dobiven od oca/majke... kad kreneš u avanturu roditeljstva, zaboravi na izgovore, digni glavu i djeluj kroz život odgovorno i mudro. 

Slobodno daj TM-u da pročita tvoj topic, ako ima imalo soli u glavi neće se naljutiti, nego će se zamisliti nad vašom situacjom i nadam se promijeniti ono što vas koči da budete sretni, svi četvero.

A ako te ismije zbog tvog pokušaja da dobiješ životne savjete od ljudi koji su (možda) prošli slične situacije, onda se ti trebaš ozbiljno zamisliti da li je to zaista život kakav dalje želiš pružati svojoj djeci, i naravno sebi. 





> Znam da mu je stalo do nas... 
> 
> Trebat će vremena da se promijeni... da sve sjedne na svoje mijesto...


Što misliš koliko mu vremena mogu dati dvoje male dječice koje trebaju zaštitu, ljubav i sigurnost roditelja koji će ih osnažiti za borbu zvanu ŽIVOT???


Trgnite se, ako ne oboje onda barem ti.

Pusa hrabrilica   :Kiss:

----------


## ronin

trudnica rekla si da ste razgovarali ,da si mu prijetila da ga ostavljaš,i da te ozbiljno shvatio.

A sad opet po starom?Ko pubertetlija kad žica mamu da ga pusti van?

Meni se čini da te draga nije ozbiljno shvatio.Samo je čekao da se oluja smiri....

Međutim,to nije obična bračna svađa,vi imate ozbiljan problem.
Čovjek koji svaki dan puši travu * ima*problem,a ti ga draga moja nećeš riješiti sama.
Koji god uzroci bili,on od njih bježi.
zato mu treba *stručna* pomoć,i to bi trebao biti tvoj sljedeći korak.

Hoćeš ostati u braku sa mnom i riješiti probleme?Izvoli,poduzmi nešto.
I nemoj da on osjeti da ne misliš ozbiljno,jer nekako imam osjećaj da je prošli put bilo tako. :/

----------


## malena beba

trudnice, lako ja nama pametovati ali ti zivis s njim.
moje misljenje: ti ne mozes bez njega ali ni s njim dok je takav
                        on ne moze bez tebe  :/  ali ocito ni bez trave i nije je se spreman odreci zbog tebe i djece 
na papiru je,sama kazes, drugacije nego u stvarnom zivotu ali SAMO JEDAN RAZGOVOR nikako nije dovoljan i svi ti razlozi nisu opravdanje za takvo ponasanje, viruj mi da je moja situacija u obitelji gora pa ni ja ni MM ne pusimo (MM nekad je, i vise od toga)
dobro razmisli sto zelis od zivota i jeli to takav zivot koji trenutno zivis...

----------


## sandra123

Mislim da vas OBOJE trebate razgovor sa nekim  tko to stručno radi bračno savjetovalište recimo ili slično mjesto. Ti očito nemaš dovoljno ni snage ni ozbiljnosti da sama riješiš tu situaciju ,a za njega stvarno treba stručni razgovor.Mi ti možemo biti podrška ali mi se kroz ove postove ne nazire konkretna pomoć koju stvarno trebaš što prije.

----------


## mamasch

Ne želim se miješati u tuđe obitelji, ali što više razmišljam o tvojim posotvima, *trudnice*, sve mi se više čini da ste oboje pomalo neozbiljni i da ćete teško krenuti u pozitivnom smjeru bez pomoći "izvana" (bračni savjetnik, psiholog). Mi ovdje možemo ti dati podršku i savjet iz vlastitog iskustva, ali morate vas dvoje stati na loptu i kao odrasli ljudi dogovoriti kako ćete dalje, jer ovakav život kakav imate ne vodi ka dobromu. Samo je pitanje vremena kad će se pukotina početi proširivati.




> planirali smo obavit braćne dužnosti ali baka je došla 10 min prije utakmice..


Sorry ali ovaj tvoj komentar za mene je dokaz moje tvrdnje da nije samo TM neozbiljan, očito se i tebi lako šaliti na vlastiit račun a kažeš da si nesretna i da ne znaš kako dalje...  :?  :/  

Sve mi se čini da je TM-ovo napušavanje samo vrh ledenjaka...   :Nope:

----------


## sladjanaf

> uzivanje marihuane ima daleko manje negativnih posljedica nego uzivanje nikotina ili alkohola


ja samo moram ovo  :shock: 

pa idem...

fakat, cigarete su najveći neprijatelj čovječanstva...

a trava je supstanca za postizanje savršenstva kako u privatnom, tako i u poslovnom životu.

zaista ne bih voljela da me operira kirurg koji je pola sata prije konzumirao ilegalne supstance.

jer ako mu je to potrebno za dobar rad, onda je koma od kirurga.

i sad idem...

----------


## Ivana1976

Potpisujem mamasch.
Draga moja u uvijetima kakvima ti živiš ,a što je najtužnije tvoje nevino dijete uskoro dvoje nije normalno.Svako ko ne želi prihvatiti situaciju kakva je može naći bezbroj opravdanja za loše postupke.Želim ti svu sreću u životu jer će ti trebati ,ali ne znam da li je to dovoljno.
Život je posut trnjem i kamenjem sad ovisi o tebi da li ćeš to proći na lakši ili teži način.

----------


## mikka

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> uzivanje marihuane ima daleko manje negativnih posljedica nego uzivanje nikotina ili alkohola
> 
> 
> ja samo moram ovo  :shock: 
> 
> pa idem...
> ...


aha, sori, to sam izmislila.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## snježana

Draga trudnice, najbitnije u cijeloj ovoj priči je da moraš odlučiti što ti u stvari želiš.
Jer prema tvojim postovima vidim da si prvo ljuta, pa zbunjena, tražiš savjet, očajna, ne znaš što ćeš.....prijetiš odlaskom (greška, nikad ne prijetiti nečime što nisi u stanju i napraviti)...a onda faza "opravdavanja" TM.
Donekle te razumijem, ti ga još uvijek voliš, ali da li je to dovoljno?
Uzalud ćemo ti mi ovdje na forumu pisati tone savjeta, ako ti sama ne doneseš odluku i jasno i glasno je ne izgovoriš.
Svojim rođenjem svatko od nas dobiva mogućnost izabrati život kakav želi. Dobivamo samo određene smjernice i mogućnost prosuđivanja i odlučivanja. Samo o onama ovisi kojim putem ćemo krenuti i ako ti u svom životu želiš biti nesretna, samo izvoli, to je tvoja odluka, ali ako odlučiš, onako iskreno iz srca, nešto promijeniti (ostaviti TM ili mu pokušati pomoći), kreni hrabro naprijed, vjeruj mi nećeš biti sama. Uvijek je uz tebe netko tko će ti pomoći i voditi te, samo ga moraš zamoliti za pomoć.

Možda ti ovo sada zvuči ko neka propovijed, ali vjeruj mi nije...., meni je trebalo više od 15 godina da se počnem izvlačiti iz problema u koji sam zapala i tonula sve dublje i dublje, a rješenje je u stvari bilo tako jednostavno i nadohvat ruke.....zato ti ponavljam, odluči koji su ti prioriteti u životu, što želiš i to je to....zatim se opusti i vidjet ćeš, čuda se zaista događaju i snovi se ostvaruju onima koji čvrsto vjeruju u njih.

Želim ti svu sreću i puno ljubavi u životu, ma što ti odlučila.  :Heart:

----------


## Drimm

- čovjek 10 dana na moru nije duvao, možda ipak puši rekreativno kad je toliko izdržao

- odlazak kod psihologa/stručne pomoći je lako reći/napisati nekom drugom, a koliko ljudi u HR to stvarno napravi? Meni se čini u najviše slučajeva po sili zakona. Svi alkoholičari i dr. trče psiholozima sa svojim suprugama ne bi li im pomogao.   :Rolling Eyes:  
A iz moje pozicije, da sam ja ta sa duvkavim mužem i da on i pristane ići psihologu, kome bi ja ostavila djecu za vrijeme sešna? Baki? Onda bi pitala kamo idemo. K psihologu, imamo nekih problema s drozom. :shock: 

- mi iz ovih trudničinih natuknica o njenom životu nemamo ni približnu blagu sliku o njihovim životima i navikama pa mi je glupo opće pisati da je površna , neozbiljna i sl. Mada kroz to pisanje u natuknicama je upravo tako, ispada da je smiješno raspravljati o ovoj temi

- zar nitko od vas nema 2 auta u obitelji pa je to tako čudno (npr. renault4 i favoritku)

- to da mužu pokaže topic mi je :shock: . Ja bi popiz*ila da MM piše negdje o nama detaljnije od toga što smo jeli za doručak pa da par tisuća registriranih i x neregistriranih to može čitati kad se sjeti. Još samo da je neki psiholog za tastaturom i di ćeš veće sreće

- trudnice, samo, jedino i isključivo ti možeš prodrijeti do svog supruga. Kako? Znaš ili ćeš znati

- tako  sam ponosna što se držim teme iako mi se više sviđa lamentirati o za i protiv 8)

----------


## mamasch

Drimm, 

- možda čovjek nije pušio na moru jer nije imao s kime,a ne voli solirati?

- kod psihologa može otići i samo trudnica, da dobije objektivan savjet kako se postaviti prema situaciji u kojoj se nalazi. Ja osobno bih čak pitala psihologa da li mogu povesti i dijete sa sobom pa porazgovarati barem pola sata. I tko kaže da se baki/teti čuvalici/susjedi koja čuva djecu treba uvijek reći kuda otac i majka idu, kad je to njihova privatna stvar i dovoljno je da budu dostupni na mobitel dok ih nema doma? 

- moje pisanje govori nešto o meni, kakva sam osoba i nije potrebno da me se osobno upozna da bi se stekao djelomični dojam o meni, ovisno o tome o čemu i kako pišem. Koliko god je ovo virtualan svijet, ipak mislim da smo svi ovdje u određenoj mjeri otvoreni, pa tako i trudnica.
- meni nije čudno imati dva auta u obitelji ali mi je čudno što se ima volje i želje nabavljati aute za svaku situaciju, a nema se volje uhvatiti u koštac sa situacijom koja, blago rečeno, pomalo razara jednu obitelj sa uskoro dvoje male djece. Mislim da ipak većini ljudi nije samo tako iskopati dva soma eura i kupiti tutač, pa onda kasnije imati prilike kupiti nešto drugo pa iskeširati još nešto sitno da bi oboje imali s čime ići na posao. Jedino ako nemaju vlastitu autokuću ili ako su kakvi direktori... Trudnica je možda nezgodno spomenula te aute pa smo ih se uhvatili ko pijani plota. 
- drimm, zar ti ovdje na forumu nisi nikad pisala o osobnim stvarima, odnosu sa TM-om i svojom obitelji, o zdravstvenim problemima, kako živiš, o tome što voliš a što ne?  :? Možda bi i TM popiz*io da to pročita, dok bi MM sigurno popiz*io. Možda je to čitanje jedan od načina da se nekome skrene pažnja na njegovo ponašanje, da ta osoba sazna nešto što nam je teško reći joj u lice. To sve ovisi o tome o kakvoj soboi se radi, a to najbolje zna partner te osobe, u ovom slučaju trudnica, koja se na ovom forumu obratila nepoznatim ljudima u želji da dobije ohrabrenje ili savjet (barem tako pretpostavljam).

----------


## trudnica

Opet opravdavanja...
pišem u natuknicama je se javljam čim uhvatim malo vremena da sam sama ( što je rijetko zbog toga što je on na godišnjem ,a mala kratko spava)
-mislim da se ljudima ne da čitati priče koje počnu...pa traju...traju i dok dođeš do kraja zaboraviš šta je bilo na početku a digrasija koliko hoćeš...
-trenutno imam drugih prbomela tako da nemam snage ni za što...
- sve mi je jasno što ste napisali.....i vjerujte mi lako je reći... ali treba to provesti u djelo....
-znam i sama da sam neodlučna...ali i kada volite teško je...
ma da ga ne volim ovoliko ostavila bi ga 100000000 puta...
a možda i budem...
oprostite ali ne mogu tipkati od tuge koju trenutno osjećam

----------


## malena beba

ja ti sada saljem samo zagrljalj koji ti je potreban... nemoj se zivcirat, misli na bebu...   :Heart:

----------


## Zeko1

sutra je novi dan, o tom ću misliti sutra... eto, to ti savjetujem u vezi tvog muža. ti se posveti sebi i svojoj trudnoći (pročitala sam drugi topik koji si otvorila i bojim se da je to i te kako povezano s ovim). što bude s brakom ,mužem, travom, bit će. ne moraš odlučiti sada. i znam što meni najbolje pomaže da se riješim bijesa prema nekom ko se ponaša suprotno od mojih očekivanja. prestanem od njega nešto očekivati i ne može me više razočarati niti razbijesniti. dakle nemoj se fokusirati na to da bi tvoj muž trebao ostati doma, da on ne bi trebao pušiti, da bi se trebao baviti sa starijim djetetom. usmjeri svoju energiju na odmaranje, igranje s djetetom koliko si u mogućnosti, gledanje tv-a, čitanje. i ne opterećuj se s time što će biti s tvojim brakom. ne moraš ga prekinuti danas, niti sutra. nije to odluka koju ako ne doneseš odmah propast će svijet. nju možeš donijeti ili ne donijeti u bilo kojem trenutku. i ja ne bih sad pokušavala doprijeti do njega, niti rješavati probleme u vezi. ima dana. to je prestresno za nekog u tvojoj situaciji. pokušala bih sklopiti primirje i staviti moratorij na rješavanje problema među nama.

----------


## daisy2005

Draga trudnice,
Potpisujem Zeku (oprosti tema nije smiješna, ali ovaj moj početak mi je   :Laughing:   )

Probaj se smiriti, zbog bebice koju nosiš i zbog svoje "velike" curke. Pozitivno razmišljaj, skoncentriraj se na dječicu i na trudnoću, pa i na pozitivne strane tvog muža, jer si rekla da nije baš sve tak' loše  :Wink:   Ovom problemu se na žalost imaš vremena posvetiti, jer neće proći sam od sebe, nego ćete trebati puno volje i energije za to. Sad si pod utjecajem hormona, misli su ti zbrkane, ni sama ne znaš što misliti... (barem mi se tako čini iz tvojih postova) To je skroz normalno, ali baš zato i daj "duboko udahni,  izdahni" i pokušaj promijeniti ploču u svojoj glavi i sve će biti OK, samo ćeš se ti tome posvetiti kad ćeš osjećati da si dovoljno jaka i spremna, a do tad radi na tome da ti se mentalno i fizičko stanje popravi. I kao što jer netko rekao, nemoj prijetiti ako nisi spremna na to. Bolje sad odmori i fokusiraj se na bebicu u trbuhu i svoju kćerkicu, a od toga ćeš se nadam se i ti osjećati bolje. Problem ćete riješiti, ali nemoj očekivati da se to riješi OVOG TRENA, jer ni ti sad očito nisi spremna za to.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je sve OK! Drži se   :Love:

----------


## trudnica

Hvala svima na savijetima...
Trenutno sam na strogom mirovanju, tako da će se neke stvari promijeniti...
biti će to ok...jendog dana  :/ 
Sva sreća da je moj prag tolerancije jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaako visok...
pusa

----------


## mikka

> Sva sreća da je moj prag tolerancije jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaako visok...


e dobro, kada rodis onda ga mozes sniziti  :Wink:  
 :Love:

----------


## malena beba

> Trenutno sam na strogom mirovanju


zasto? nadam se da nije nista ozbiljno?

----------


## trudnica

Beba je našto manja nego što bi trebala biti u ovom tjednu trudnoće tako da moram mirovati...
Jučer je MM usisao, obrisao prašinu ( pomaknuo namještaj i obrisao ispod namještaja ),pospremio dok sam ja gledala TV.
Popravlja se....   :Smile:

----------


## malena beba

nek te to ne brine - moja je cijelu trudnocu kasnila 2 tjedna...

----------


## mamasch

Draga *trudnice*, lijepo je čuti pozitivu u tvom tonu pisanja...

Moram ti reći da sam ti sve pisala iz vlastitog iskustva, i želim vam od sveg srca da se pomirite i dogovorite na zadovoljstvo svih 4 i da budete sretni.

Samo ti budi mudra i dobro znaj što želiš, a što je najvažnije (što sam ja naučila i od svoje djece i od života sa MM-om) - slušaj svoj instinkt, šesto čulo...

 :Kiss:  čuvaj bejbi i veću curicu, čuvaj sebe i TM-a, njegujte ljubav   :Kiss:

----------


## **mial**

od   :Heart:   ti želim da ti iz dana u dan bude sve bolji i bolji i da shvati kakve   :Saint:   ima pokraj sebe!   :Love:

----------


## smile8

> Beba je našto manja nego što bi trebala biti u ovom tjednu trudnoće tako da moram mirovati...
> Jučer je MM usisao, obrisao prašinu ( pomaknuo namještaj i obrisao ispod namještaja ),pospremio dok sam ja gledala TV.
> Popravlja se....


Wow!!!Super, bas mi je drago.Pohvali ga,i zelim Vam da rijesite problem sto prije.  :Love:

----------


## medusa

i čuvaj se praznih priča ako opaziš da se vraća na staro...
želim ti sve najbolje

----------

